# I am so behind on so many shows!



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know how I did it last season. I'm already behind on so many shows and half the ones I watch haven't started yet. AND Supernatural starts tomorrow. Then I have that convention (shut up) this weekend so I won't be getting any watched then either. I think I need to drop some more. But I don't know what to drop, I really like everything I record!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

You should probably just skip Supernatural and catch up on the others.


----------



## dinglehart (Dec 4, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how I did it last season. I'm already behind on so many shows and half the ones I watch haven't started yet. AND Supernatural starts tomorrow. Then I have that convention (shut up) this weekend so I won't be getting any watched then either. I think I need to drop some more. But I don't know what to drop, I really like everything I record!


This is why I have an Elite with 4TB of space. Getting behind and then playing catch up is how I get through the summer season!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too.

I said to a co-worker last night DAMN these 2 hour reality competition shows are totally screwing with the actual TV I have sitting on my TiVo.

By the time I get through 9 hours of The Voice, X-Factor and DWTS who has time for drama and comedies?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

We're already behind, too. Part of the problem is that by the time we get the kids in bed, we've only got an hour or so each night to watch stuff, but we record more than an hour a night that we like to watch together. And then there is the stuff that I record to watch on my own, which I watch after she goes to bed, and I've been falling asleep pretty early lately, so there's quite a backlog of those shows as well.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> You should probably just skip Supernatural and catch up on the others.


I shall not even dignify that with a response. 
(well not a response other than this non response right here. hee)

I haven't watched any of Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Parks, Office, Fringe, Haven, Mentalist... I could go on. And that isn't even counting things that I haven't finished from summer like White Collar and Weeds! I haven't been able to even add a single new show like Revolution or Animal Practice or whatever else I was considering. I think I have to just skip all new series for now.

Oh and I hate twitter jerks that like to ruin big moments. Now I know something about Sons that I DID NOT want to know. Ugh.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> ...9 hours of The Voice, X-Factor and DWTS...


That sounds like an advanced form of torture.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I didn't make Xfactor again and at this rate there is no way I'll be watching Idol. 
Oh and I didn't even watch SYTYCD this season past the initial auditions.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how I did it last season. I'm already behind on so many shows and half the ones I watch haven't started yet. AND Supernatural starts tomorrow. Then I have that convention (shut up) this weekend so I won't be getting any watched then either. I think I need to drop some more. But I don't know what to drop, I really like everything I record!


You could always drop sleep completely from your schedule. That'll only work for a while though. How about dropping work?  Okay, maybe not. I too have your problem with too much to watch and not enough time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Before the fall tv season started this year, I had about 30 hours of programming. I'm already up over 50 hours and that doesn't even include the probably 200 hours on my two 'backup' Tivos. I still have a 4 part series called Guests of the Ayatollah about the Iranian hostage crisis that I haven't got to yet...I recorded it on January 1, 2007.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> You could always drop sleep completely from your schedule. That'll only work for a while though. How about dropping work?  Okay, maybe not. I too have your problem with too much to watch and not enough time.


Funny thing is, last year at this time I was mad if it was much later than 9:30 when I went to bed since I get up at 3:15am. I cannot tell you the last time I was in bed before 10 and most nights it's more like 11pm. So yeah, sleep is already severely compromised!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm with you. I don't understand what happened. I was all caught up in late August. And now bam!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Funny thing is, last year at this time I was mad if it was much later than 9:30 when I went to bed since I get up at 3:15am. I cannot tell you the last time I was in bed before 10 and most nights it's more like 11pm. So yeah, sleep is already severely compromised!


Try retirement. I wake up when I feel like it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

brianric said:


> Try retirement. I wake up when I feel like it.


:down:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I recorded it on January 1, 2007.


THAT is the perfect example of life with a TiVo. 
I actually just deleted some things I had on there from 2008.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

So am I!

I record Amazing Race and here it starts again with season 21. I just finished downloading the 1st episode. Its all on my 2 TB drive on my PC. I haven't even begun to watch season 17 yet. So, that.s 4 seasons I need to catch up on. The only plus side is that I had removed the commercials.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I said to a co-worker last night DAMN these 2 hour reality competition shows are totally screwing with the actual TV I have sitting on my TiVo.
> 
> By the time I get through 9 hours of The Voice, X-Factor and DWTS who has time for drama and comedies?


Once "The Voice" goes into the actual competitions, I start watching JUST the actual singing, and FFing through virtually everything else. (I might watch a BIT of the 'twist' coverage this year, and sometimes a tiny bit of the mentoring, but virtually none..) So I watch a ~2 hour show in like 15-20 minutes and get the entertainment I wanted out of it.

X-Factor and American idol, I watch everything BUT the competition faster than realtime on my other recorder.. so "get through" a 2 hour show in around an hour. (I know, I make it sound like a job.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> :down:


You're thumbs downing retirement?!?!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> THAT is the perfect example of life with a TiVo.
> I actually just deleted some things I had on there from 2008.


Well, if I hadn't've had a S3 Tivo drive that died (drive + Tivo itself died), I think I'd have shows that old too.. Actually, I think I have some older than that on my S1..

But I actually DO go back and watch things that old sometimes. I know I have at least most of S2 of Shark (yikes, 2007-2008 season) on my S1..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mattack said:


> You're thumbs downing retirement?!?!


Yes because I have a loooooooooooooong way before that.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm behind on so many shows I can't even begin to list them all... 

The last (entire) seasons of:
Psych
Eureka
Doctor Who
American Pickers
Mythbusters
Pawn Stars

I just deleted Project Runway unseen because we just don't have time. 

And I'm about 40-50 eps behind on Ellen.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I've stopped watching any show that has 2 hour long episodes. It has really helped clear up the backlog.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Things on HBO and/or SHO you can catch up on anytime with on demand. Just caught up with Weeds myself after re-activating SHO for Dexter and Homeland.

May not want to bother with Revolution either. I think I made it 15 minutes into the pilot and deleted the SP and all 3 eps I had on back log.

Even knowing something about SOA you didn't want to know won't reduce the impact of actually watching it that much. Trust me....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Archangel00 said:


> Even knowing something about SOA you didn't want to know won't reduce the impact of actually watching it that much. Trust me....


I'm sure it won't. But I haven't even watched the first episode so I'll just be crying into my pillow from the get go here!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I am mostly caught up on the current shows. Maybe only a couple of days behind. I DO have 47 episodes of Breaking Bad which I may or may not get to eventually. But it's October and baseball post season starts, so I will fall WAY behind again, and maybe catch up by Christmas.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> ... I DO have 47 episodes of Breaking Bad which I may or may not get to eventually. ...


May not? Not an option, sorry. We just finished through S04 on Netflix. It is an amazing show, just amazing. Certainly one of the best things out there. Of course, I won't tell you not to watch Yankee baseball.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's been difficult for me to keep up with new new shows, plus returning shows. It's only going to get worse when more returning shows come back (when will Gossip Girl come back? It will be the final season!!). All this travel is killing me. I fear I'll run out of space when I'm in Ohio three straight weeks (again!!) starting the last week in October and going through the second week in November.

Maybe I need to pare out some new shows. I'll get a second look at a few this weekend. Maybe I'll be able to drop one or two. Of course, there is still a show that has yet to air.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how I did it last season. I'm already behind on so many shows and half the ones I watch haven't started yet. AND Supernatural starts tomorrow. Then I have that convention (shut up) this weekend so I won't be getting any watched then either. I think I need to drop some more. But I don't know what to drop, I really like everything I record!


well unless you have TBs on your tivo, you can d/l all the stuff to your computer and watch 'later' on, ...then in the dead time and summer you can have a blast,

i watched all seasons of boardwalk and lost girl over summer and it really meant more to see them close together vs waiting week after week. i almost prefer to do that but cannot due to time being so short


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> May not? Not an option, sorry. We just finished through S04 on Netflix. It is an amazing show, just amazing. Certainly one of the best things out there. Of course, I won't tell you not to watch Yankee baseball.


As discussed in a couple of threads over the summer, I'm not sold on Breaking Bad. I'm just starting S2, and I have found it kind of boring actually. So this is something I'll give a shot if I have time. Also working my way through Mad Men which I like a bit better because I like the period piece, but that's on Netflix.

To each his own. I can see why some might like it. Just not really my cup of tea.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

newsposter said:


> well unless you have TBs on your tivo, you can d/l all the stuff to your computer and watch 'later' on, ...then in the dead time and summer you can have a blast,
> 
> i watched all seasons of boardwalk and lost girl over summer and it really meant more to see them close together vs waiting week after week. i almost prefer to do that but cannot due to time being so short


Well with FIOS, we can't transfer any HBO shows to the PC for storage via TTG which really sucks. We did that with Boardwalk Empire. (Actually watched the first two seasons this summer.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What TiVo needs to do is figure out a way that we can watch multiple shows on a TV at the same time and still have it be a meaningful experience. Too much to watch!

There are times when I think we would be better off with going back to the pre-vcr days. If you missed a show, oh well, that's life. TiVo has definitely increased the time in front of the TV trying to, wanting to, and usually succeeding in eventually watching every episode of a TV show. I mean did I really need to watch every episode of Ugly Betty or Desperate Housewives? (Scrubs was a definite yes!)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I like being behind, never really have the "uhh nothing to watch tonight"

We just started season 3 of Community 

we watch So you think you can dance, but fast forward through everything BUT the dancing. Pretty quick watching that way at least.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't been behind like this before, but I realize my TV viewing is gonna be cut way short starting really soon.

My plan is to buy another really large hard drive and simply start archiving more shows. And in the summer, I'll be playing catch-up quite a bit. 

I'll have to prioritize more. Great shows I'll watch asap. The only reality TV I watch is Survivor and that'll be same day viewing. But lots of stuff is gonna get behind.

I'm just gonna have to learn to deal.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Well, if I hadn't've had a S3 Tivo drive that died (drive + Tivo itself died), I think I'd have shows that old too.. Actually, I think I have some older than that on my S1..
> 
> But I actually DO go back and watch things that old sometimes. I know I have at least most of S2 of Shark (yikes, 2007-2008 season) on my S1..


There was an S2 of Shark? I thought it got canceled before the end of S1. Either way, why would you save old episodes of a pointless procedural show like that?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah it's not a space issue. I have tons of space and yeah I can always download. It's a time problem. I apparently do stuff other than TV although for the life of me I do not know what. I have no life!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah it's not a space issue. I have tons of space and yeah I can always download. It's a time problem. I apparently do stuff other than TV although for the life of me I do not know what. I have no life!


I think it involves shoes. or boots. or booties.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> It's a time problem. I apparently do stuff other than TV although for the life of me I do not know what. I have no life!


Ha I feel the same way and it seems like I'll never catch up. I have around 275 unwatched shows including a few movies and a few concerts and I'm now at 75% used on my 2TB drive. I still have shows from last fall to watch.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I still have the first dozen or so "Lost" episodes on one of my Tivos. I watched the first couple of eps years ago and stopped for a while and before I knew it there was a crapload of them and I didn't feel like sitting thru multiple eps. I should probably delete them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I still have the first dozen or so "Lost" episodes on one of my Tivos. I watched the first couple of eps years ago and stopped for a while and before I knew it there was a crapload of them and I didn't feel like sitting thru multiple eps. I should probably delete them.


I have the last 4 eps of Lost on my 1 GB HD attached to my HR21. Even though I have the DVD for the whole series, I can't bring myself to delete it


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I have 8 DVR tuners available at any one time, so I pretty much record everything. It's just too much pressure. I have 20 something episodes of Grimm and the same amount of Once Upon a Times, 14 Strike Backs, 15 Bosses, 14 2.5 Mens, 13 Leverages, 10 Touches, 19 Damages, 12 The Firms and 22 Ringers. I won't even attempt to list how many shows I have recorded that I've managed to keep under 10 episodes. Which ones should I axe? I need help, please!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Howie said:


> I have 8 DVR tuners available at any one time, so I pretty much record everything. It's just too much pressure. I have 20 something episodes of Grimm and the same amount of Once Upon a Times, 14 Strike Backs, 15 Bosses, 14 2.5 Mens, 13 Leverages, 10 Touches, 19 Damages, 12 The Firms and 22 Ringers. I won't even attempt to list how many shows I have recorded that I've managed to keep under 10 episodes. Which ones should I axe? I need help, please!


Of those you listed, it looks like you never watched any episodes of The Firm or Ringer. They're both now canceled. So those seem like an easy place to start.

Of the shows you listed, the only ones I watch are Once, Strike Back, and 2.5 Men. I'd say dump all the others, but I really know nothing about them.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

waynomo said:


> There are times when I think we would be better off with going back to the pre-vcr days. If you missed a show, oh well, that's life.


No thank you. One, I do NOT watch live TV. Up until I retired last February I would be in bed no later than 7 PM, as I would get up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work. If it wasn't for Tivo or Apple TV, I would never watch TV. Now that I'm retired I have time to watch more TV, and debating getting another Tivo to resolve conflicts.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Howie, I really liked (guilty pleasure) Ringer. If I could go back, I would record and save them all on DVD. In my opinion, check you mind at the door and enjoy the ride. It wasn't the only ting on your list that I watch, but I just wanted to say...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> Howie, I really liked (guilty pleasure) Ringer. If I could go back, I would record and save them all on DVD. In my opinion, check you mind at the door and enjoy the ride. It wasn't the only ting on your list that I watch, but I just wanted to say...


+1. I really liked Ringer and was sorry it didn't come back. But I think they did a good job wrapping up the season.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you have all eps of the firm at least watch them..there's somewhat a plot there. and it's nice to see some of the twists. also some people think the BSG girl is hot but she' not my type..still some will watch becasue of that


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We were totally caught up with our backlog by Sunday afternoon last weekend. Then we had the new Sunday shows. Plus my wife left for a conference on Wednesday and won't be back will Saturday, so we are behind again.

I will be up-to-date on the shows I watch without my wife, which will only leave the stuff we watch together.

The only thing I am behind on at all was Breaking Bad. I just started watching a few weeks ago and am only up to episode 8. I set it aside to start/finish the first season of Homeland before the second season started.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Usually, I watch new shows the night they air. I watched Monday's Revolution yesterday evening. I've also got several otherwise decent shows that will probably vanish before I can watch them. It will be awhile before I retire, but it's quite possible that getting to watch my TV shows will be my reason when I do.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

For the moment, I am having a space issue. We are making sure we are keeping up on the returning shows and when we can catching up on The Voice. But, we are not watching most of the new shows. The only new one we started watching was Revolution. Otherwise, we wait to see if they are going to get canned or not. We just recently started watching Grimm, but we are very glad we didn't start watching it right away, if it had been cancelled we'd have been annoyed!

I may go through and delete all the episodes of Pawn Stars that are on my TiVo!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I still haven't watched an episode of Dexter season 6 and season 7 just started. I really like that show. I don't know how I've let season 6 just sit there so long.

My DVR has filled up as well with shows. I'm pretty sure my DVR was empty within the last 2 months. (I deleted Dexter off my DVR a couple months ago and just downloaded the shows off usenet.)


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I only have a cable DVR so I can only hold about 20 hours of HD programming. If I got as behind as some of you are I would never, ever catch up. I figure I watch about 3 to 4 hours worth of TV a night (which only takes 2 or 3 hours when cutting commercials) and then only 5 or 6 days of the week. 

I am fairly strict about what I record. Right now I am at the point where I can't afford to add any more new shows or else I would never catch up. 

In fact, I would almost say that I appreciate the discipline that the smaller capacity DVR forces upon me.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

We're really behind too. I keep hoping that some of what we recorded will get canceled so we can just delete what's on the Tivo. 

deb


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I've decided that I'm not going to worry about watching everything and just picked a few things to specifically not watch on the assumption i'll be able to pick them up during a slow time either on netflix or Amazon VOD. Currently on my list:

Person of Interest
Once Upon a Time
Vampire Diaries
Touch
Dexter
Homeland
Strikeback (these 3 are primarily because we don't subscribe to any premium channels)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I still haven't watched an episode of Dexter season 6 and season 7 just started. I really like that show. I don't know how I've let season 6 just sit there so long.
> 
> My DVR has filled up as well with shows. I'm pretty sure my DVR was empty within the last 2 months. (I deleted Dexter off my DVR a couple months ago and just downloaded the shows off usenet.)


Season 6 sucked. You should just skip it. There was a very thorough "Previously On" segment before the beginning of S7E1 that summarized all of S6. I'd recommend just skipping 6 and starting with 7.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Season 6 sucked. You should just skip it. There was a very thorough "Previously On" segment before the beginning of S7E1 that summarized all of S6. I'd recommend just skipping 6 and starting with 7.


Sadly I agree


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

touch is soooo annoying until the last ep....super slow and the plot becomes trite everyweek. 

but if you want a feel good warm and fuzzy show, this is it

complicating things is never hearing the phrase 'set up a hard perimeter' which is one reason i really dont wanna watch it again. but i probly will


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a new XL4 so I have 4 tuners and 300 hrs of capacity. I am behind on my shows as I went to Disney this past weekend and returned Monday. Now I have my friend's wedding coming up this weekend. I am not too worried yet as I think I have enough space to float things. Shows like HIMYM, Survivor, etc. I watch usually night of, if not quickly after. Other shows like the Voice I will wait until whenever to watch and then NCIS is just building up. Again like I said hopefully space is not an issue as when it comes the time between Fall and Spring I will still have new shows to watch.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I almost always make it a point not to let things pile up too much if I can avoid it. So, what I normally would do is watch them in the order that they were recorded, not let any one show get archived long-term. There ARE exceptions, like having several shows I am behind this week, BUT still watching Supernatural live (almost). there are priorities after all.

This year has several shows that I am watching in a probationary manner, but so far, none of them seems like "must watch" material. The are all just okay, none have really grabbed me. I will likely drop a few of them pretty quickly.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So many series shows we get way behind, and some we only watch 

True Blood, Dexter, and shows like this we watch in a week


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> I'm pretty sure my DVR was empty within the last 2 months.


My TiVo hasn't been 100% empty since 2005. I even took a picture, because that was the first time it WAS EVER empty since we started with TiVo in 2001. Now we have three TiVos...though the third one is pretty much kid stuff only (repeats of things on the downstairs tv) so technically we could delete all that).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Argh, deleted my premiere of Vegas to make space (I still am not quite sure if I'm going to have shows nuked by the time I get home), and canceled Last Resort SP due to no tuners.. and manually cancelled Person of Interest recording since it was going to be clipped..

OK, even though I'm purposely trying to limit shows, I need more tuners just to get the _old_ shows I want, plus a very few new shows (Revolution, Go On, seems like there might be ONE other sitcom I 'got into', but I think I'm going to stop the other Monday one with the brother moving in with his sister & niece.) Weird, seems like I'm watching fewer shows total, but they're stacking up quicker (and I'm not noticeably watching less amount of TV)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> My TiVo hasn't been 100% empty since 2005. I even took a picture, because that was the first time it WAS EVER empty since we started with TiVo in 2001. Now we have three TiVos...though the third one is pretty much kid stuff only (repeats of things on the downstairs tv) so technically we could delete all that).


same hard drive all those years? if so thats impressive


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

newsposter said:


> same hard drive all those years? if so thats impressive


Nope. I was trying to condense my post since I was on the phone. We've had a few variety of TiVos since then, and none of them have ever been empty since that one in 2005. Technically I guess they were empty when we bought them, but we started recording and they haven't been empty since.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow, was more behind than I thought, I have about 6 or 7 shows I need to catch up on to stay current. But baseball post season starts tonight (or as my son calls it, the month of no sleep). So I expect to be 2-3 episodes behind on most of my stuff until probably Thanksgiving.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Nope. I was trying to condense my post since I was on the phone. We've had a few variety of TiVos since then, and none of them have ever been empty since that one in 2005. Technically I guess they were empty when we bought them, but we started recording and they haven't been empty since.


ah ok..i still think tivo needs to have a backup system in place..im sure people would pay a buck a month to have an external drive act like a backup drive. much fewer complaints about dead drives too


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, was more behind than I thought, I have about 6 or 7 shows I need to catch up on to stay current. But baseball post season starts tonight (or as my son calls it, the month of no sleep). So I expect to be 2-3 episodes behind on most of my stuff until probably Thanksgiving.


Same here. Hopefully a few of the new shows that will pile up will be canned. Unfortunately I am hooked on DIY shows at the moment, so they are starting to add up as well as the sitcom/drama/Discovery type stuff.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

debtoine said:


> We're really behind too. I keep hoping that some of what we recorded will get canceled so we can just delete what's on the Tivo.
> 
> deb


Same here!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> There was an S2 of Shark? I thought it got canceled before the end of S1. Either way, why would you save old episodes of a pointless procedural show like that?


Because it wasn't pointless, it was entertaining. (Yeah, even though they're "still" on my Tivo.)

I actually independently thought of basically the same idea as Shark (SO HAVE A MILLION OTHER PEOPLE, I'm not claiming it was clever).. There are tons of shows about people who leave the DA to become private attorneys.. This is the only time I've ever seen it done in reverse.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Of those you listed, it looks like you never watched any episodes of The Firm or Ringer. They're both now canceled. So those seem like an easy place to start.


SO WHAT if they were cancelled. The Firm is one of the more entertaining shows of the past few years.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm the opposite. Empty TIVOs throughout the house.

I'm totally over reality shows and now really dislike them. I don't have HBO or Showtime, so don't get some of the best stuff.

I have very little to watch.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I need to watch:

4 Mad Men episodes
2 full seasons of Dexter (plus the new ep)
All of The Wire
All of 24

Up to date with:
Mentalist
Shark Tank
The Office
Sons of Anarchy
Breaking Bad

This is about all I watch.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm always behind this time of year because of trying out new shows but mainly because of sports. College football, pro football, the Olympics this year, and now MLB playoffs coming up. I find sports pretty much have to be watched within a day or two of airing, otherwise too many spoilers all over the place, so a lot of regular tv has to be put off.

I don't mind having lots of shows on "backlog", just means I have plenty of variety and choices to watch whatever I'm in the mood for. I've got Masterpiece Theater's and Nova's from two years ago, a bunch of Mission Impossible's and Columbo's, and all kinds of HBO and Showtime goodies. I also like to have a bunch of eps or even a whole season of my favorite series so I can have a marathon and don't have to wait a week for the next ep. In fact I watch only a few series week to week, I prefer marathons.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

rambler said:


> I need to watch:
> 
> 4 Mad Men episodes
> 2 full seasons of Dexter (plus the new ep)
> ...


Simple. Stop watching everything else

Watch The Wire straight through

Then resume watching others (well sneak in Break Bad (when back) and SOA)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally stopped Glee and deleted this season. It feels good.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I blame the holiday! I was watching old stuff yesterday evening, and I totally forgot about my two Monday night shows becauce it didn't SEEM like Monday. Now I have to avoid the Revolution spoilers until I can get to it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am behind, too.

But happily, I have a big external hard drive attached to my Tivo and I can record and store hundreds of shows without a problem.

I feel like I will never catch up, but I always do...it just might take a while! I am not giving up any of the shows I enjoy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, my local Comcast finally flipped the switch, so analog went away.. I was using analog for a VERY few daily recordings (World News Now, plus one or two other things, plus sometimes "I need more tuners" recordings).. So I think by this weekend at the latest, I'm going to get a Premiere 4.. I have Viggle-earned Best Buy GCs for most of the hardware's price.

That's only vaguely relevant to this thread, because if I have fewer tuners, I have fewer things to record, so it's harder to get "so behind"&#8230; but WANTING to record more and not being able to is annoying. (Yes, I do this to have a big backlog that lasts through most of the summer, esp when there are some summer reality shows I do like). I even dumped shows sooner than I might have otherwise this season. There's only a couple of new shows I picked up so far (Revolution and I think one or two sitcoms).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I finally stopped Glee and deleted this season. It feels good.


i just FF thru the songs and it goes much quicker that way. :up:


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm actually close to killing the season pass for Survivor and deleting the episodes I have. I keep skipping over it.... I'm totally not interested in this season and neither is my husband, so much other TV we'd rather watch and by the time we might get around to watching it we'll be backed up by 5 or 6 episodes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Seriously, in my old age I have trouble keeping up with all of the shows, and since I can't easily horde them from UVerse, I'll go on a video diet.

I also got my new Mac working well and discovered that HDMI carries video AND audio. (I heard rumors to that effect.) I hooked it up to my computer TV and it works great. 

I just watched TWIT and I have checked out Hulu and Amazon Instant Video. Nerd Nirvana.

My AVR doesn't support audio over HDMI so I've had TOSlink and other black boxes to hook up audio.

I just ordered several splitter and switch gadgets from Monoprice so I can have the computer with digital on the big screen and the TV on the PC TV. I can do two screens and have all the sources working. I still may be in remote hell but that can be addressed.

So with all of these choices, not to mention what I can get on UVerse VoD, and hours of shows backed up, I'm going to be a lot more critical of what can have my hard drive space. Bye, Revolution.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Why are you watching Hulu? It's got commercials, wasting ~25% of your time.

(Revolution is good!)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am already super behind on lots of stuff.

This is also problematic because one of our TiVos, the drive is dying, and needs to be replaced with the new one from Weaknees. But it has like 40 hours of stuff on it already to be watched!  And so does the other one... it will take me a long time to transfer it temporarily to the other one so I can install the new drive, then transfer the tv back.


----------



## bleagaradu (Oct 17, 2012)

Started deadwood now, still can catch up on BBT MF SOA The Mentalist  Cant help my self


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Caught up with my major stuff. Still got plenty of minor stuff unwatched, but I never get all of that before it goes poof.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm letting Go On and Vegas go at this point. Which means I'm down to just two new shows, Elementary and Nashville (I was looking for any possible reason to not watch Nashville, but the pilot ended up being really entertaining. Those jerks!).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am only 1-3 days behind usually except for some shows I was late to the game on. Right now, I am watching Breaking Bad whenever I have free time. I am almost through the 2nd season.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bleagaradu said:


> Started deadwood now, still can catch up on BBT MF SOA The Mentalist  Cant help my self


deadwood is mucho fun! watching it all the way thru at once is a delight

im starting S2 of the sopranos tomorrow probly..just a few more seasons to go


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I finally stopped Glee and deleted this season. It feels good.


Welcome to the light!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i just FF thru the songs and it goes much quicker that way. :up:


Huh. I FF until I get to the songs. It goes even quicker that way.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Huh. I FF until I get to the songs. It goes even quicker that way.


you must get thru 2 hour american idol in 18 min


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

newsposter said:


> you must get thru 2 hour american idol in 18 min


Stopped watching that in S3 or thereabouts. Don't miss it even a little.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Stopped watching that in S3 or thereabouts. Don't miss it even a little.


another reason i got rid of my ex..we had to watch it virtually live so she cold vote..pure torture


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Baseball has put me way behind as expected. The rainout(s) have allowed me to catch up on some stuff. I've decided on a few shows to wait and watch all episodes together (Boardwalk Empire and Fringe for sure, not sure about others yet).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ugh, TiVo is getting worse... it froze up and rebooted multiple times last night partway through Revolution and Go On from 3 weeks ago. 

The new hard drive is here to put in it but now my CBS/FOX TiVo is going to get even MORE backed up while I try and watch all the stuff from the ABC/NBC/CW TiVo before it expires from Comcast's on demand! That is at least 3 Grimms, 4 OUaT's, 2 Revolutions, 2 Go Ons, 3 The New Normals, 1 Castle, 2 Hart of Dixies, 1 Emily Owens, 2 Nashvilles, 1 Beauty and the Beast, 2 Grey's Anatomys, 3 Revenges, 3 666 Park Avenues, 4 Guys with Kids, 2 Chicago Fires, and whatever would be recording tonight and tomorrow (another GA, Last Resort, TVD, another Beauty and the Beast, another Grimm...)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

torrents are your friend


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I can recommend a whole ton of those that aren't worth your time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

laria said:


> I am already super behind on lots of stuff.
> 
> This is also problematic because one of our TiVos, the drive is dying, and needs to be replaced with the new one from Weaknees. But it has like 40 hours of stuff on it already to be watched!  And so does the other one... it will take me a long time to transfer it temporarily to the other one so I can install the new drive, then transfer the tv back.


If you have a computer drive, you can use kmttg or equivalent to download to the computer.. While youre watching other stuff!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Huh. I FF until I get to the songs. It goes even quicker that way.


After the tryouts, I watch The Voice this way. I listen to JUST the songs, if theyre a song I like.. They seem to have one song per inter-commercial chunk, at MOST.. So I skip any rap, country..


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I was just looking at my TV schedule and I have 34 shows that I record every week. I have 15 of those shows that I have yet to even look at:

Dexter
Homeland
666 Park Ave.
Revenge
Castle
Vegas
Life After Top Chef
American Horror Story
Nashville
Person of Interest
Fringe
Kitchen Nightmares (airs tonight)
Nikita
Gold Rush (airs tonight)
Jungle Gold (airs tonight)

I'm trying and doing a fairly good job at keeping up with the rest of the shows, although I'm a couple episodes behind on a couple. 

Once Upon a Time (2)
Amazing Race
Breaking Amish (2)
Walking Dead (1)
2 Broke Girls
American Chopper
Revolution
Hawaii 5-0
NCIS
Mindy Project
Sons of Anarchy (1)
Survivor
Arrow (1)
Last Resort (1)
Big Bang Theory
Elementary (1)
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Blue Bloods
The Ultimate Fighter (1)

Not to mention the backlog of shows that I'm at least one season behind on.

Haven
Shameless
Burn Notice
Whale Wars
Covert Affairs
Being Human
Dexter
Swamp People
Sleeper Cell


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My list isn't nearly that bad.

Here's what I can remember:

*Currently Airing:*
Once Upon A Time (1)
The League (1)
Ben and Kate (3)
Nashville (3)
New Girl (1)
The Mindy Project (1)
Boardwalk Empire (6)

*Not Currently Airing:*
Political Animals (4)
Royal Pains (15)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm keeping up for the most part, but I'm still behind on several.

Once Upon a Time (11 - going back to last year)
30 Rock (4)
Survivor (3)

Nothing else has more than a 1 ep backlog, which means less than a week.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I will never, ever, catch up. This list is just the shows that I'm behind on. The shows that I'm current on don't appear on the list until a new episode airs. I'm spoilerizing just due to length.



Spoiler


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not sure it makes sense to say you're "behind" on a show that stopped airing several years ago and which you've never watched an episode. You may want to watch many of those shows, and you may plan to do so someday when you find the time. But saying that you're "behind" on them isn't really accurate.

By the way, what app is that? I think I like that better than TV Show Tracker that I'm using.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure it makes sense to say you're "behind" on a show that stopped airing several years ago and which you've never watched an episode. You may want to watch many of those shows, and you may plan to do so someday when you find the time. But saying that you're "behind" on them isn't really accurate.
> 
> By the way, what app is that? I think I like that better than TV Show Tracker that I'm using.


I see your point, but I'm not sure there's a better word to describe it.

The app is "iTV Shows 2" - I've tried lots of different show tracking apps (including TV Show Tracker, which I used before switching to this one), and this one is far and away the best - very feature-rich without feeling bloated or confusing, and also very attractive. The screenshots don't really give a good sense of all that the app can do. Highly recommended.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> The app is "iTV Shows 2" - I've tried lots of different show tracking apps (including TV Show Tracker, which I used before switching to this one), and this one is far and away the best - very feature-rich without feeling bloated or confusing, and also very attractive. The screenshots don't really give a good sense of all that the app can do. Highly recommended.


Thanks. Before I spend $2.99 on it, how accurate is the episode information they provide? For example, TV Show Tracker is telling me I'm an episode behind on all the FOX Sunday animation shows, since they were scheduled to air last Sunday but then FOX moved the MLB game to the evening. So it's understandable that the app originally thought the shows would air, but it doesn't make sense that the info hasn't been updated since none of those episodes actually aired. Similarly, TV Show Tracker thinks there was an episode of Happy Endings last season called "Kickball 2: The Kickening." According to Wikipedia, this episode aired in the UK, but it never aired in the US. Yet my app is still showing that I'm behind on that episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks. Before I spend $2.99 on it, how accurate is the episode information they provide? For example, TV Show Tracker is telling me I'm an episode behind on all the FOX Sunday animation shows, since they were scheduled to air last Sunday but then FOX moved the MLB game to the evening. So it's understandable that the app originally thought the shows would air, but it doesn't make sense that the info hasn't been updated since none of those episodes actually aired. Similarly, TV Show Tracker thinks there was an episode of Happy Endings last season called "Kickball 2: The Kickening." According to Wikipedia, this episode aired in the UK, but it never aired in the US. Yet my app is still showing that I'm behind on that episode.


It's been at least as accurate as TV Show Tracker, if not better. It does have inaccuracies from time to time, which I'm sure comes not from the app but rather the data provider. I don't know what they're using (tvrage, tv.com, epguide, imdb, etc) - they don't say anywhere that I can see. I looked up Happy Endings and it is showing the kickball episode.

ETA: it uses tvrage.com and thetvdb.com


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> It's been at least as accurate as TV Show Tracker, if not better. It does have inaccuracies from time to time, which I'm sure comes not from the app but rather the data provider. I don't know what they're using (tvrage, tv.com, epguide, imdb, etc) - they don't say anywhere that I can see. I looked up Happy Endings and it is showing the kickball episode.


So it's showing that the Kickball episode aired last May 17? I guess that's the date it aired in the UK, but it never aired in the US. You'd think these apps would reflect the air date info from the country where the show originates.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> So it's showing that the Kickball episode aired last May 17? I guess that's the date it aired in the UK, but it never aired in the US. You'd think these apps would reflect the air date info from the country where the show originates.


No, it says the Kickball episode aired April 11, 2012


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> No, it says the Kickball episode aired April 11, 2012


Weird. It definitely didn't air that date. It aired May 17 in the UK, but has never aired in the US. I wonder where they're getting their data from, so I can submit a correction.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Weird. It definitely didn't air that date. It aired May 17 in the UK, but has never aired in the US. I wonder where they're getting their data from, so I can submit a correction.


Tvrage shows the April date (as well as the May one for the UK airing). I bet they got it from there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

any storm time off to catch up on shows


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been catching up during the storm.

I think my favorite NEW show is Nashville.

Love it!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm still never catching up on some shows. There are a ton I haven't even started on the new season yet. I did get a few Boardwalk Empire over the weekend. I think maybe 4 of them. I still have 3-4 to watch. I didn't even realize we were that far into the season on that show!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm caught up with boardwalk and haven at last...still have entire season of eureka


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, now, because of the storm, I'm not only STILL behind on many shows because of baseball, but now I will probably be looking for a week's worth of shows on the internet since I have no power or internet at home.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Our TiVo Premiere died and took with it a handful of this season's new shows...so I might just say c'est la vie and let them all go (Ben & Kate, 666 Park Avenue, Life After Top Chef, Revolution).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

The storm has some shows messed up a little. I though the second airing of the knockout rounds on The Voice was jacked because of the Storm, but turns out it was jacked because the local stations decided to air the KU game over The Voice, had to watch it online... and tolerate the commercials.

At this point, I'm only behind on Survivor, which I've stopped watching since this season was borning... and I've not yet started watching the new shows. But, since a few of them have been picked up for full seasons I can start watching them now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tonight could be a chance to work thru that Now Playing list. No network shows scheduled (duh!), so time to ketchup!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Tonight could be a chance to work thru that Now Playing list. No network shows scheduled (duh!), so time to* ketchup!*


Autocorrect?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> Our TiVo Premiere died and took with it a handful of this season's new shows...so I might just say c'est la vie and let them all go (Ben & Kate, 666 Park Avenue, Life After Top Chef, Revolution).


I don't think you are missing anything in any of them. I tried them all and said 'bleh'.

I think if mine were to die I would be sad for the shows that I have saved for a couple years on it. Including the TiVo that I bought from you that you got from Allie that still had shows on it that neither of you remembered.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

8 days now of no TV. Piggy back that onto what I was trying to catch up on because of baseball and it's going to be almost impossible catching up on stuff.

How long do the network sites (or Hulu) keep shows for? I'm concerned that by the time I catch up on what I have on the DVR I won't be able to access the other episodes I missed online.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

danterner said:


> I will never, ever, catch up. This list is just the shows that I'm behind on. The shows that I'm current on don't appear on the list until a new episode airs. I'm spoilerizing just due to length.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I didn't know the BBC did a Dirk Gently series. I love Douglas Adams sense of humor and really enjoyed the books. I see that it wasn't renewed. (Not surprised, but disappointed.) I have already started downloading the a torrent of the season. Thanks!

This will of course bump a bunch of shows further down the queue now!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> 8 days now of no TV. Piggy back that onto what I was trying to catch up on because of baseball and it's going to be almost impossible catching up on stuff.
> 
> How long do the network sites (or Hulu) keep shows for? I'm concerned that by the time I catch up on what I have on the DVR I won't be able to access the other episodes I missed online.


Torrents are your friend. Given your watching patterns, you really should already be using this method for storing the shows you're behind on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Most of them only keep the previous 5 episodes online.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Season 6 sucked. You should just skip it. There was a very thorough "Previously On" segment before the beginning of S7E1 that summarized all of S6. I'd recommend just skipping 6 and starting with 7.


I like Dexter too much to skip a season. Even if it is a bad one.

Still haven't started watching it though. 

Have started watching Arrested Development off Netflix again. Third time through the series. Actually, I'm already well into season 3. Doing this and my DVR is half filled with shows I need to watch.

Calgon, take me away!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Torrents are your friend. Given your watching patterns, you really should already be using this method for storing the shows you're behind on.


and a REALLY BIG hard drive..years ago when i got my laptop i never thought i'd use up 320..now i'm constantly against the top

have to use my PC to d/l now and store on that massive drive


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> My TiVo hasn't been 100% empty since 2005. I even took a picture, because that was the first time it WAS EVER empty since we started with TiVo in 2001. Now we have three TiVos...though the third one is pretty much kid stuff only (repeats of things on the downstairs tv) so technically we could delete all that).


I kinda cheat though. If I get more than like 10 episodes of a show on my DVR, I delete them and download the shows to my PC off usenet. I can stream stuff off my PC to my Blu-ray player. So, it really doesn't look any different. Plus, someone was nice enough to remove the commercials. 

I've got multiple seasons of shows sitting on my PC that I don't know if I'll ever get to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Torrents are your friend. Given your watching patterns, you really should already be using this method for storing the shows you're behind on.


Nope, as stated in numerous threads, I don't trust them, and the legality of them is dubious at best. Seen more of my share of virii (viruses?) coming from torrent downloads.

DirecTV has some on demand from the networks, Hulu, network websites, I'll find what I need, or, and maybe this is even better, it will force me to cut out shows that I am just watching for the sake of watching at this point, like Nikita and a couple of others.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Most of them only keep the previous 5 episodes online.


Five would do. If I have power soon (maybe tonight...trucks working on my street as we speak) I could start catching up with whats on the DVR and then watch the rest online. I'm glad I bought the HDMI adapter for my iPad and my phone does HDMI as well, so it shouldn't' be too much of a hassle watching stuff. I'll just have to go through the history of shows missed on my DVR and then figure out when to watch them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's not dubious, it's CLEARLY illegal.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Power back, now the task of catching up on my shows. Should be fun


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm behind again. I've been doing non-TV stuff the last few evenings, recorded a couple extra shows, and totally forgot about a show that's back from a hiatus. I've got at least 4 shows that I intend to watch, and haven't yet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mattack said:


> It's not dubious, it's CLEARLY illegal.


i'm betting every person does one thing a day that is clearly illegal....on average


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I don't think you are missing anything in any of them. I tried them all and said 'bleh'.
> 
> I think if mine were to die I would be sad for the shows that I have saved for a couple years on it. Including the TiVo that I bought from you that you got from Allie that still had shows on it that neither of you remembered.


You still have shows from when we had it?! I have to know what they are!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> You still have shows from when we had it?! I have to know what they are!


if they are 4 hour PPV blocks we may not want to know


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i'm betting every person does one thing a day that is clearly illegal....on average


This is true. But, if there are legal (and free or inexpensive) alternatives to doing something illegal, why bother? If it's because there's no commercials, well, I've dealt with commercials most of my adult life, I can deal with them and help support the fact they are giving me an alternative when I just can't watch or record a show using my DVR.

It's not that difficult to watch. It's more difficult to just figure out what I missed. I'm going to go through the history on my DVR and try and figure it out tonight.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I am caught up now, but tonight is gonna be challenging...

Six hours of shows I regularly watch, plus the Firefly special. AND... the Texans play Chicago on Sunday Night Football, two 7-1 teams. I'm not a big football fan, but even I gotta keep an eye on this game.

Time to get to work!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

astrohip said:


> plus the Firefly special.


This is why Firefly episodes were being played all day today. Glad I have that wishlist setup as I am set to record it without even knowing!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I give up. I'm never catching up. My TV hasn't even been turned on since I watched SPN last Wed night. I want to watch but I just can't seem to get to it!!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm about as caught up as I get on a Tuesday. Which means I have one major show and several miscellaneous ones that I plan to watch, a number of shows that I might see, and a whole bleep-load of shows that I know I won't get to before they go poof.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I give up. I'm never catching up. My TV hasn't even been turned on since I watched SPN last Wed night. I want to watch but I just can't seem to get to it!!


you need to take a week off work to catch up


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> you need to take a week off work to catch up


I do have a long weekend next week for Thanksgiving and only a few hours required at my parents. I might be able to make a dent in it!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I do have a long weekend next week for Thanksgiving and only a few hours required at my parents. I might be able to make a dent in it!!


before i expanded my old hdtivo years ago i would have tv watching days where i took off just for tv..thats when i had tons of time saved lol


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> before i expanded my old hdtivo years ago i would have tv watching days where i took off just for tv..thats when i had tons of time saved lol


Haha! I would totally do that too! Unfortunately I like to nickle and dime myself out of my vacation time. Day here, two days there. Next thing you know I owe them hours!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Haha! I would totally do that too! Unfortunately I like to nickle and dime myself out of my vacation time. Day here, two days there. Next thing you know I owe them hours!


Been there, done still doing that!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

allan said:


> Been there, done still doing that!


Retired. No longer have to do that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Haha! I would totally do that too! Unfortunately I like to nickle and dime myself out of my vacation time. Day here, two days there. Next thing you know I owe them hours!


long time ago they gave us all our vacation in january..some idiots used it all up very quickly so they switched back to per period accrual..idiots!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

One of my "goals" for my week off next week (we get the whole Thanksgiving week off) is to watch a ton of stuff on my Tivo. Heck, my P4 is only a few weeks old and in the high 80s of percent full.. There are a COUPLE of things in HD on there, so they took up a lot of space. (I was playing with recording in HD since I had some space..) Some things (talk show bits) I can transfer off to computer when I have some time/free up some space on the computer drive.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> One of my "goals" for my week off next week (we get the whole Thanksgiving week off) is to watch a ton of stuff on my Tivo. Heck, my P4 is only a few weeks old and in the high 80s of percent full.. There are a COUPLE of things in HD on there, so they took up a lot of space. (I was playing with recording in HD since I had some space..) Some things (talk show bits) I can transfer off to computer when I have some time/free up some space on the computer drive.


Thanksgiving to New Years is traditionally my chance to catch up on everything that got backed up during baseball postseason (and usually the odd hockey game). This year with 8 days of no power thanks to Sandy, I'm DOUBLY backed up. I also have a ton of movies and documentaries that I enjoy watching saved up as well. I'd love to get caught up so I can turn in this DVR since it has a wonky ethernet port.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

A yay for me---666 Park Place was canceled. DELETE GROUP!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I hate that all the Competition shows are two hours now. They simply can't hold my attention for that long. We've taken to simply watching one hour of each one and then catching the last hour the next night. Unfortunately, this has created quite a huge backlog. 

We are still about 4 episodes (that'd be about 8 HOURS) behind on "The Voice" and "Dancing with the Stars". I guess we must like X Factor the most because it's the only one we are current with. 

I told my wife, we'll be glad we have this backlog when the Holidays hit.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I hate that all the Competition shows are two hours now. They simply can't hold my attention for that long. We've taken to simply watching one hour of each one and then catching the last hour the next night. Unfortunately, this has created quite a huge backlog.
> 
> We are still about 4 episodes (that'd be about 8 HOURS) behind on "The Voice" and "Dancing with the Stars". I guess we must like X Factor the most because it's the only one we are current with.
> 
> I told my wife, we'll be glad we have this backlog when the Holidays hit.


At the same time with the competition shows I can quickly get through these shows, at least the results show. The performance shows I have finally learned the back story, training clips, etc. I don't care about and fast foward through that fluff.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

everyone caught up..not much on lately so theres NO excuse


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

No chance of us getting caught up anytime soon unless we completely ignore our children and watch TV straight through for the next month.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm mostly caught up. I'll have a few shows recording tonight and that should be it until New Years Day (Parenthood). Tonight is The League and Burn Notice.

I've been catching up on some documentaries, and I have the series Restless to watch (2 2 hour episodes). From that point on, I'll start to watch movies of which I have about 30 saved up on my DVR.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> No chance of us getting caught up anytime soon unless we completely ignore our children and watch TV straight through for the next month.


I'm in!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Not even close.

I still have entire seasons of: Once Upon a Time (9 episodes), Hart of Dixie (10), Beauty and the Beast (9), Chicago Fire (9), NCIS:LA (9), Raising Hope (10), and Revenge (9). 

I have partial seasons of: Grimm (8), Go On (7), Suburgatory (5), The New Normal (8), Nashville (4), The Vampire Diaries (6), NCIS (8), Bones (3), Fringe (6), CSI:NY (5), 2 Broke Girls (8), Mike & Molly (4), and Up All Night (8).

The rest I am either caught up on or have only 1-2 episodes: Survivor (0), Amazing Race (0), Hawaii 5-0 (0), Big Bang Theory (0), Arrow (1), Last Resort (2), Revolution (0), Castle (0), How I Met Your Mother (2), Blue Bloods (2), New Girl (1), The Mindy Project (1), CSI (0), Grey's Anatomy (0), Elementary (0), and The Good Wife (0).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Not even close.
> 
> I still have entire seasons of: Once Upon a Time (9 episodes), Hart of Dixie (10), Beauty and the Beast (9), Chicago Fire (9), NCIS:LA (9), Raising Hope (10), and Revenge (9).
> 
> ...


What do you do all fall? Don't you watch ANY TV?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

danterner said:


> I'm in!


Heh.

I really miss the odd Saturday laying on the couch watching a full season of something in one shot.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

laria said:


> Not even close.
> 
> I still have entire seasons of: Once Upon a Time (9 episodes), Hart of Dixie (10), Beauty and the Beast (9), Chicago Fire (9), NCIS:LA (9), Raising Hope (10), and Revenge (9).
> 
> ...


Delete them all and start fresh in the fall.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> What do you do all fall? Don't you watch ANY TV?


Not every night. 

It's much much worse this year than it usually is because almost all of the shows that are full seasons plus a lot of the partial ones that have a lot of eps are on a TiVo that has a dying hard drive, so I've been offloading the shows all fall and so that we can replace the drive. Basically, every show in the list that is on either ABC, CW, or NBC is on the dying TiVo... CBS and FOX are on the TiVo that still works. 

I have been procrastinating because I don't want to deal with Comcast after we replace the drive to re-pair the cablecards, and also I built up this huge backlog of stuff I needed to figure out how to encode properly with Handbrake so that we can stream them to the Xbox. I tried some settings that came in kmttg originally for encoding, but the shows didn't play right on the Xbox.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'll be getting caught up next week. I have the Nomad device for DirecTV. So, I've transferred all my DVR'd stuff over to my laptop. I then hook that up to my parent's HDTV in their basement and I'll be watching everything next week while I'm down there.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm moving my backlog (that the wife doesn't watch) to my Nexus 7 and watching it on my 1 hour morning commute. Burned through Strike Back S1-2 and starting to go through the half season of Suburgatory that I haven't gotten to.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm just about caught up with the shows I was actually watching this fall. I only have 2 episodes of Arrow, 1 of Hawaii 5-0, and 1 of Always Sunny that is on tonight. The problem is that I have 15 shows that I've been recording this season but I haven't even started watching yet. I should be able to catch up on a few of them soon though.

To help catch up further, I made an executive decision and dumped 3 SP's - Haven (34 eps), Jungle Gold (7 eps), and Vegas (10 eps).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i only started sopranos about 2 months ago and i'm into mid S4, having nothing to watch really has helped! 

if anyone has any other series recommendations im all ears


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i only started sopranos about 2 months ago and i'm into mid S4, having nothing to watch really has helped!
> 
> if anyone has any other series recommendations im all ears


The Wire!

Even better than the Sopranos, IMO.

And I own and love both series.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

newsposter said:


> everyone caught up..not much on lately so theres NO excuse


Nowhere NEAR caught up but I hope to eat into my recorded cache a lot over my 2 week vacation (7 days of shutdown + 3 days of vacation to make it a full 2 weeks!)


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> The Wire!
> 
> Even better than the Sopranos, IMO.
> 
> And I own and love both series.


We never had HBO so The Wire complete series DVD is on my Christmas list.









We'll see in a few days if Mrs. Santa delivers.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The Wire!
> 
> Even better than the Sopranos, IMO.
> 
> And I own and love both series.


the wiki page looks interesting, it has made my list once i'm done the sopranos.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I'm caught up. I kind of regulate how much I watch so that I don't ever get too far behind.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So not caught up on anything but SPN, New Girl, Happy Endings and Suburgatory. 

I need help. Which should I attempt first out of these:

The Walking Dead
Dexter
Once Upon A Time
Boardwalk Empire
Vampire Diaries
Fringe
Sons of Anarchy

I think I've watched the first 4 of Empire Boardwalk and the premier of Dexter, Once and TVD. That's it. UGH


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Massively behind on three shows that I watch with the roommate:

Dexter ( -8 eps)
Childrens Hospital (full season)
Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives (full previous season plus all of this season to date)

Considering trying to catch up on Shameless US but might just jump into S3 and hope for the best.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So not caught up on anything but SPN, New Girl, Happy Endings and Suburgatory.
> 
> I need help. Which should I attempt first out of these:
> 
> ...


You need to catch up on Vampire Diaries first - we have missed you in those threads!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Maybe if we tell her Elijah came back, she will catch up. 




(Disclaimer: Not a spoiler... I am almost as many episodes behind as she is so I have no idea if that's true. )


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> So not caught up on anything but SPN, New Girl, Happy Endings and Suburgatory.
> 
> I need help. Which should I attempt first out of these:
> 
> ...


I don't watch most of those but there are some pretty shocking moments in The Walking Dead that I would have hated to have spoiled for me if I was behind.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> You need to catch up on Vampire Diaries first - we have missed you in those threads!





laria said:


> Maybe if we tell her Elijah came back, she will catch up.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Not a spoiler... I am almost as many episodes behind as she is so I have no idea if that's true. )


Why yes, that would put a fire under my arse!!!!
Is he?!?!



Maui said:


> I don't watch most of those but there are some pretty shocking moments in The Walking Dead that I would have hated to have spoiled for me if I was behind.


This is the only show I haven't been able to keep spoiler free. And I don't know specifics just one big thing that has happened. Otherwise, I'm pretty impressed with myself for avoiding any info at all on any of the shows.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> THAT is the perfect example of life with a TiVo.
> I actually just deleted some things I had on there from 2008.


I'm wondering if I should delete my 9/11/2001 live coverage from cnn and msnbc


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

You should consider a different job and/or lifestyle, that enables you to keep up with all your TV needs.


photoshopgrl said:


> The Walking Dead
> Dexter
> Once Upon A Time
> Boardwalk Empire
> ...


If it were me...

The Walking Dead (it was a great season)
Fringe (so you can be caught up and ready for the last three hours in January)
Once Upon a Time (so you can be caught up when new shows return)

Have fun!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

philhu said:


> I'm wondering if I should delete my 9/11/2001 live coverage from cnn and msnbc


if you had a hard drive last that long i'm impressed,

i have stuff on VHS but no idea where they are


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Things I'm way behind on.

Haven't watched a single ep. of Homeland yet, both seasons archived.

Nor the final season of Damages or Season 5 of Breaking Bad.

Season 3 of Spartacus.

Season 3 of Boardwalk Empire.

Only a few eps behind in The Good Wife, Once Upon a Time, and Chicago Fire.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

newsposter said:


> if you had a hard drive last that long i'm impressed,
> 
> i have stuff on VHS but no idea where they are


Well, that's a whole other question.  I still have tapes I recorded in 1986.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I decided to toss Up All Night (8 eps) and Raising Hope (10 eps). They were just at the bottom of the barrel of my watching desires and with everything else I have built up, I don't know when I would ever watch them.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I dumped Life After Top Chef.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Well, that's a whole other question.  I still have tapes I recorded in 1986.


I can beat you. I have tapes I have recorded on my first VCR in 1984 (LA Olympic Games). I pull them out every so often to watch the commercials for the Commodore 64 or the fact that Datsun has changed their name to Nissan


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I decided to toss Up All Night (8 eps) and Raising Hope (10 eps). They were just at the bottom of the barrel of my watching desires and with everything else I have built up, I don't know when I would ever watch them.


Raising Hope was worth watching. Up All Night, I have 3 eps waiting to watch, but not sure if I ever will. My wife likes it, so maybe we'll take an hour or so and get through them.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Raising Hope was worth watching. Up All Night, I have 3 eps waiting to watch, but not sure if I ever will. My wife likes it, so maybe we'll take an hour or so and get through them.


Oh well, I can always catch up again on Netflix.  I moved a bunch of comedies to Netflix status a while ago (30 Rock, Parks & Rec, The Office, etc)... they are good to watch at the gym on the elliptical. 

I finished off Blue Bloods and HIMYM... slowly chipping away.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm actually all caught up on just about everything that I had planned to watch. I'm slowly chipping away on the movies I have saved up for times such as these. I think I've watched about 6 or 7 movies over the last few days. Some of which I recorded about 2 years ago.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I dumped Life After Top Chef.


I think I'm about to do that, too-- I've watched two or three episodes and I'm really not feeling any burning desire to go back and finish.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

David Platt said:


> I think I'm about to do that, too-- I've watched two or three episodes and I'm really not feeling any burning desire to go back and finish.


We started to record them, then lost them when our TiVo died, so recorded a few eps but would have to "find" the other ones to watch in order. Just wasn't worth it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I burned through the whole season of Next Iron Chef last weekend. I'm working on the current season of Person of Interest, season 3 of Justified, and season 4 of Dexter. I'm considering adding one more show to the mix - either Nashville, Revenge, or Fringe. The rest of the shows I have can wait.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well the nice things about holidays are even when you have a complete system crash, it's not really impacting much. Except a side job I was trying to get done! 

So in the meantime, between my family's house and mine waiting on software to install and backups to run, I managed to get through the entire season of Boardwalk Empire and as of last night with my sister, I'm all caught up on Vampire Diaries. 

About to go resurrect some threads cuz you know this girl ain't happy.

At least my DVR is down to 70% full instead of 93%.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well the nice things about holidays are even when you have a complete system crash, it's not really impacting much. Except a side job I was trying to get done!
> 
> So in the meantime, between my family's house and mine waiting on software to install and backups to run, I managed to get through the entire season of Boardwalk Empire and as of last night with my sister, I'm all caught up on Vampire Diaries.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had a feeling...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm down to 59% and the rest is just older stuff..all current stuff was watched a week ago. just 1/2 season more of sopranos and i'm done with that too..watched one 1 of wire so ill probably start with that in a week or so when sopranos is done


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm at about 53%. Got through about 1/2 season more of S2 of Mad Men (I'm enjoying it more), and watched another two episodes of S2 Breaking Bad...still not really liking it and may bail on the other 45 or so episodes I have saved, which will free up a bunch of space.

New shows started last night with Parenthood which I'll probably clear tonight.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I chipped away a bit more at some stuff on the non-broken Tivo during the break.  I think I knocked off 1-2 CSI:NY's and 3-4 NCIS:LA's and finished off Mike & Molly. I don't think I will finish off everything on the non-broken Tivo before stuff starts back up, though. 

At least I finally installed the new drive that we have had for 2 months in the broken Tivo yesterday! Now I don't have to stress about offloading stuff from the broken one constantly... I do need to call Comcast to re-pair the cablecards, though.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

As if I wasn't behind enough, I've now added Graham Norton. But I caught up on Ellen. 

Now I just have to get hubby to quit watching football so we can get caught up on our "together" shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I did pretty good this "winter break" I did marathons of 

Arrow
Dexter
Supernatural
Nashville
Elementary

Both premieres are now pretty much empty.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I still haven't gotten through very many of the new shows. Vegas is the only one that is looking interesting to me to watch. I may give it the same treatment I gave Grimm last year and wait until the summer to watch most of the new shows. *shrug* I'm in no rush.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am caught up! YAY!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I am caught up! YAY!!!


now all we need is a party


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well we finally know who won "The Voice". Finished the Finale last night.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Netflix just added a bunch of stuff. So at least it's not on my TiVo...but my instant queue is outrageous.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well the nice things about holidays are even when you have a complete system crash, it's not really impacting much. Except a side job I was trying to get done!
> 
> So in the meantime, between my family's house and mine waiting on software to install and backups to run, I managed to get through the entire season of Boardwalk Empire and as of last night with my sister, I'm all caught up on Vampire Diaries.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm only at 42%. I must be watching too much TV.....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ARGH, I even watched a TON of stuff over my 2 week vacation, EVEN stuff I had offloaded to my computer hard drive (e.g. some episodes of NYC 22)&#8230; but now I'm back into the low 80s of % on Premiere 4 ALREADY.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I am down to 53% free, and caught up quite a bit over the holiday break. But...free premium channels this weekend, which means I will record a bunch of movies and I'm sure I'll be under 50% by the end of the weekend!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so help me out! Which order should I attempt to go through? I can't decide which to even start on!

(listing a-z order)
Dexter - 11 episodes
Fringe - 12 episodes
Once Upon a Time - 10 episodes
Sons of Anarchy - 13 episodes
The Mentalist - 12 episodes
The Walking Dead - 8 episodes
White Collar - 5 episodes

I also have several comedies that have multiples to watch.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Erf.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> White Collar - 5 episodes




White Collar is a must-watch for me... can't get enough of that yummy Matt Bomer.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Erf.


That's helpful!



laria said:


> White Collar is a must-watch for me... can't get enough of that yummy Matt Bomer.


Yeah I like him too and it's one of the only USA shows I haven't killed off yet!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Dexter - 11 episodes
> Fringe - 12 episodes
> Once Upon a Time - 10 episodes
> Sons of Anarchy - 13 episodes
> ...


If it were my TiVo...

First I'd watch the sitcoms. I always watch them before I watch the dramas.

Then White Collar, because it's fun and easy to watch, little brain-power needed. (Also my last surviving USA show.)

Then OUaT. I like this show, but have trouble remembering it week to week. I can never remember who dissed who, who killed somebody's bespoked, who stole whose bean, yada. But it's still fun to watch. So maybe watching a bunch in a row would be a fun way to do it.

Then Mentalist, just because.

Walking Dead is a great show, but probably have to break it up into a couple of viewing sessions. Too intense watching that many in a row. YMMV.

But my OCD TV-watching habits may not be yours...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

You should catch up on White Collar first for two reasons: 1. You don't have very many so you'll quickly get it out of the way, and 2. The new season starts TONIGHT!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> You should catch up on White Collar first for two reasons: 1. You don't have very many so you'll quickly get it out of the way, and 2. The new season starts TONIGHT!


I saw that this morning!! Okay yes, this is the plan


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so help me out! Which order should I attempt to go through? I can't decide which to even start on!
> 
> (listing a-z order)
> Dexter - 11 episodes
> ...


My vote goes to Sons of Anarchy! I love that show and thought this was a great season.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

The Walking Dead - 8 episodes
Sons of Anarchy - 13 episodes
Dexter - 11 episodes
The Mentalist - 12 episodes
Fringe - 12 episodes
Once Upon a Time - 10 episodes
White Collar - 5 episodes


IMHO


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The Wire!
> 
> Even better than the Sopranos, IMO.
> 
> And I own and love both series.


FYI just finish watching tony last weekend and had to google about the ending to figure it out


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

My DVR was empty for a couple hours over the weekend. I still have a bunch of stuff on my PC to watch though. 

I also started watching a Cinemax/BBC series "Hunted" the other day. So, I downloaded all the episodes of that show to my DVR off Cinemax On Demand.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> My DVR was empty for a couple hours over the weekend. I still have a bunch of stuff on my PC to watch though.
> 
> I also started watching a Cinemax/BBC series "Hunted" the other day. So, I downloaded all the episodes of that show to my DVR off Cinemax On Demand.


I actually caught up with every current series yesterday. Started watching some old documentaries I'd recorded. Then, after Go On, I watched_ Live TV_* {shudder} until Justified started.

I also have Hunted stored up. Still waiting for that quiet weekend to watch 'em.


* The New Normal came on while I was killing time until Justified. How is this show still on? Not only not funny, I thought it was insulting.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> My DVR was empty for a couple hours over the weekend.


Whoa.

I don't think I've ever had an empty DVR after the first day it's been in the house.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Marco said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had an empty DVR after the first day it's been in the house.


it's against the laws of nature


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Marco said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had an empty DVR after the first day it's been in the house.


If any single show gets up around 8 episodes on my DVR, I delete the show and download the episodes off usenet to my PC. If I were to move all the stuff on my PC to my DVR, it would be more than full.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Marco said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had an empty DVR after the first day it's been in the house.


I've had an empty DVR 3 times. By an odd coincidence, I've had 3 DVRs.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, so much for making progress. I had gotten the HD folder down to about ~60 shows over the winter break. Here we are just a few weeks later and I'm back up to over 90. That's just the main Tivo, nevermind the other two.

How much TV do you guys watch per night? I'll watch 2, MAYBE 3 hours of recordings per night. Therein lies the problem...I'm recording anywhere from 4-8 hours a night. It probably doesn't help that I keep adding shows to record. I've added The Joe Schmo Show, The Following, Continuum, and Ripper Street all in the past few weeks.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I remember when I first got a DVR. I recorded and tried to watch every single show I had a slight interest. After a while, I came to realize that I just don't need to watch all this stuff. I give the axe to shows all the time now.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much TV do you guys watch per night? I'll watch 2, MAYBE 3 hours of recordings per night. Therein lies the problem...I'm recording anywhere from 4-8 hours a night. It probably doesn't help that I keep adding shows to record. I've added The Joe Schmo Show, The Following, Continuum, and Ripper Street all in the past few weeks.


I probably watch about the same, maybe less depending on what else I'm doing. But the bulk of what I record these days is filler, and I don't care if it goes *poof*. I only consider myself behind when shows I care about start to pile up, and right now, there isn't very much. My favorites are on "vacation" right now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much TV do you guys watch per night? I'll watch 2, MAYBE 3 hours of recordings per night. Therein lies the problem...I'm recording anywhere from 4-8 hours a night.


Same here... I watch 1-3 hours per night, and am recording much more than that.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's what I have to watch on our main tivo. It does not include stuff my husband has to watch (that I don't).

The Graham Norton ... (33)
The New Normal (5)
Go On (3) 
American Pickers (38)
Rachael vs. Guy Ce ... (9)
Symon's Suppers (7) 
Modern Family (2) 
The Science of Doctor ... 
Elementary (11) 
Doctor Who in the U.S ...
MythBusters (31) 
Challenge (16)
Futurama (16)
Pawn Stars (25) 
Eureka (12) 
Doctor Who (4)
Chopped Champions (3) 

The bedroom tivo has:

The Joe Schmo Show (4)
Top Chef: Seattle (4)
Happy Endings (6)
Cook's Country Fro ... (3)
The Next Iron Chef ... (5)

And our third tivo just died, so I lost about 5 eps of Ellen.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Here's what I have to watch on our main tivo. It does not include stuff my husband has to watch (that I don't).
> 
> The Graham Norton ... (33)
> The New Normal (5)
> ...


The good thing for you is that you can delete some of them like American Pickers, Pawn Stars, and Mythbusters if you had to and could just catch them in reruns since they seem to be on all the time.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much TV do you guys watch per night? I'll watch 2, MAYBE 3 hours of recordings per night. Therein lies the problem...I'm recording anywhere from 4-8 hours a night.





laria said:


> Same here... I watch 1-3 hours per night, and am recording much more than that.


I am in the same boat - I record more than I watch at night. Like laria, I probably watch 1-3 hours per night. I do most of my catching up on the weekends, especially on Sundays. Now that football is over, I will have more time for catching up on shows!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The good thing for you is that you can delete some of them like American Pickers, Pawn Stars, and Mythbusters if you had to and could just catch them in reruns since they seem to be on all the time.


Except then I'd have to keep track of what I've seen or not. We're not hurting for room so thankfully I don't have to delete anything.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much TV do you guys watch per night? I'll watch 2, MAYBE 3 hours of recordings per night. Therein lies the problem...I'm recording anywhere from 4-8 hours a night.


Yeah, I purposely record MORE than I can watch so I have new episodes to watch all year around. Though, with summer having more new shows in the last decade or so (i.e. mostly reality shows), the dead of summer isn't quite so dead as it used to be TV-wise. I still at least PARTIALLY catch up.

I've even tried paring down shows, but am still recording too much. While I think it's a bummer that they're cancelled, at least one sitcom (Apt 23) and one drama (Last Resort) got cancelled, so once I finish those off (err, Last Resort, I caught up with Apt 23 unless they burn off the unaired eps), there will be less new stuff I "have" to record.

We need much bigger hard drives and a way to put them natively in a TiVo.. i.e. Tivos need the capability for > 2 TB drives. Bring on the DNA storage (slashdot story).


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so help me out! Which order should I attempt to go through? I can't decide which to even start on!
> 
> (listing a-z order)
> Dexter - 11 episodes
> ...


the walking Dead is still the best show on television. Start there. SoA was pretty good this season, but not up to previous standards.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I can't beleive how behind I am on shows. I got like 5-9 episodes of almost everything, even my favorites. I know summer wont help cuz honestly I think I have more season passes for summer ( cable) shows than I have for fall shows. Plus with Baseball, then football starting.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am down to only the last 3 or 4 episode of How I Met Your Mother. I was falling way behind, especially in the sitcoms I was recording so I deleted them and cancelled the season passes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I started falling behind again after last week, between baseball and hockey. This week is pretty light on shows I usually watch, so I should be able to catch up some. But, once hockey playoffs start, I'll be way behind again.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am still woefully behind on a lot of shows... some (_Once Upon a Time_, _Revenge_, _Vegas_, _Beauty and the Beast_) I still have not started at all yet! A couple more I have only watched the first 1-3 episodes, still a couple more are at about midseason, then the rest I'm somewhere between 3-0 episodes behind.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I was scrambling a bit, but my Friday show was on a 3 week break, and my Monday show got preempted. I'm either caught up, or close to it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

gf had off cause surgery

caught up with southland, most of merlin, and brought everything up 'to date'

now we have a ps3 competing for our time so no doubt will fall behind. she's also ditched off some shows to me alone so now thats my sworn obligation to watch an entire season of pretty liars, psych, spartacus...ill have to take a month off


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

For me, it's not a matter of being behind. I've simply lost interest in most shows. Lately my attention span has been getting shorter and shorter. I've canceled several season passes.

I've been watching a couple of shows on Netflix and have started watching Season 1 of "Veronica Mars." But beyond that, nothing is keeping my interest anymore. It's very strange.

I'm having surgery in a couple of weeks and plan to watch the final season of "Damages" while I recover. I'm actually looking forward to that...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We watch a lot of TV, but we do a pretty good job of getting caught up every Sunday, until the Sunday night shows. There are only two of us, and there are no kids to have activities to keep us busy.



StacieH said:


> I've been watching a couple of shows on Netflix and have started watching Season 1 of "Veronica Mars."


I just watched that entire series for the first time in the last month (well, since the KS project started). Really enjoyed it! Just watched the last 10 episodes last Saturday while my wife was on a shopping trip!

Now I am looking for something else to watch.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I was collecting episodes of Arrow on my TiVo, but the first three got deleted. Is there any place to get them legally? Netflix doesn't have them, and Hulu only has a couple of the latest ones. The CW website doesn't go back that far either.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I was collecting episodes of Arrow on my TiVo, but the first three got deleted. Is there any place to get them legally? Netflix doesn't have them, and Hulu only has a couple of the latest ones. The CW website doesn't go back that far either.


Amazon instant has it available for purchase ($1.99 SD/$2.99 HD per episode)... iTunes too maybe (didn't check there).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> Amazon instant has it available for purchase ($1.99 SD/$2.99 HD per episode)... iTunes too maybe (didn't check there).


iTunes has it too.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I was collecting episodes of Arrow on my TiVo, but the first three got deleted. Is there any place to get them legally? Netflix doesn't have them, and Hulu only has a couple of the latest ones. The CW website doesn't go back that far either.


According to http://www.yidio.com/show/arrow:


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Duh! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Duh! Why didn't I think of that?


the forum is here to think of things you otherwise dont

i avail myself of this feature quite regularly


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

newsposter said:


> the forum is here to think of things you otherwise dont
> 
> i avail myself of this feature quite regularly


What's really ironic is that my wife and I are just finishing up Leverage, and were looking for a new show to watch in batch format. I chose Arrow. I also had to download Leverage from Amazon.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> What's really ironic is that my wife and I are just finishing up Leverage, and were looking for a new show to watch in batch format. I chose Arrow. I also had to download Leverage from Amazon.


I think you'll like Arrow.
Your wife, I'm not so sure that she will.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> What's really ironic is that my wife and I are just finishing up Leverage, and were looking for a new show to watch in batch format. I chose Arrow. I also had to download Leverage from Amazon.


while i was looking for stuff over christmas break i decided on sopranos, farscape and wire.

i'm done sopranos and half way through farscape.

i fear i wont ever get to wire since i have an entire season of pretty liars, psych and at least one other show i cannot remember.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I think you'll like Arrow.
> Your wife, I'm not so sure that she will.


I stuck with it for a while, but ultimately even the hunk factor could not keep me interested...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

markz said:


> According to http://www.yidio.com/show/arrow:


72 episodes and that's just season 1?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I think you'll like Arrow.
> Your wife, I'm not so sure that she will.


I don't know if you know Philosofy and his wife, but this made me think of a joke I read/saw yesterday. Basic premise was things you shouldn't say.

(Neighbors)
Man 1: My wife is good in bed.
Man 2: I'll say she is.

So the tangent here was how do you what Philosofy's wife would like.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I think you'll like Arrow.
> Your wife, I'm not so sure that she will.


The guy is shirtless in every episode at least once... she'll like it!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

unitron said:


> 72 episodes and that's just season 1?


Same 18 episodes on each provider maybe?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Well, I finally gave up and deleted all my Deceptions. It is a small dent in all the unwatched tv! I just didn't really care about anything going on in the pilot and every episode since was sitting on my TiVo.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

laria said:


> Well, I finally gave up and deleted all my Deceptions. It is a small dent in all the unwatched tv! I just didn't really care about anything going on in the pilot and every episode since was sitting on my TiVo.


I just did the same with Continuum. I watched the first 2 episodes before I realized this was yet another cop show. That freed up 8 hours of space that I desperately need heading into the final few weeks of the season.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

laria said:


> The guy is shirtless in every episode at least once... she'll like it!


:up:

/sets season pass


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this is disgusting, my huge laptop hard drive is constantly full, i need to move stuff from the HDD to the SSD just to free up some room . i'm 2 full seasons back on pretty liars and secret life, losing ground on royal pains and burn notice, still havent finished from season 3 forward of farscape and season 2 forward of shameless. and there are many more complaints

i literally hope not one thing i like comes back in fall nor shows promise as a new show, i just have no time anymore for all this lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I've wished for another writers strike on more than one occassion to allow me to catch up. I've made some progress this summer, but no where near enough to be caught up when the fall shows start up again.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Triage. You just gotta do it.

In the last two weeks, I've "let go" of Sinbad, Graceland and Ray Donovan. Simply not enough time, so I freed up three hours a week, plus I refuse to have mega-hours of unwatched TV on my TiVo.

Just take the least loved shows and whack 'em. You can do it!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Triage. You just gotta do it.
> 
> In the last two weeks, I've "let go" of Sinbad, Graceland and Ray Donovan. Simply not enough time, so I freed up three hours a week, plus I refuse to have mega-hours of unwatched TV on my TiVo.
> 
> Just take the least loved shows and whack 'em. You can do it!


You may regret letting go of Ray Donovan.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I have done nothing to catch up on shows this summer. For some reason, I decided to start watching Buffy the Vampire Slayer. That also turned into watching Angel. I've watched almost 7 seasons between the 2 shows. I still have like 5 seasons to go. 

Meanwhile, my DVR fills up even more and fall shows will be starting in a month or two.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

In addition to all of the above (too many shows, not enough time, mistakenly whacking Ray Donovan, etc), somewhat like hoffer & Buffy, I recorded all 64 episodes of Veronica Mars. They keep winking at me every time I go to Now Playing, trying to seduce me into giving up my life and watching the entire series, start to finish.

Yeah, like I have time for that


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> You may regret letting go of Ray Donovan.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Can you elaborate without spoilers? I thought the concept of the show sounded cool, and I have the first three episodes saved. But reviews were mediocre at best, and there's been very little discussion of the show here, so I figured it was kind of a dud and had made the decision not to bother with it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I let go of Once Upon a Time, Revenge, and Nashville last week. In the great hard drive debacle of 2012-2013, I let OUaT and Revenge build up and still had the entire seasons of both of them. I realized I didn't really care about them that much, so I deleted them all. Nashville, I had watched the first 7-8 episodes, but in the same hard drive debacle, I lost 2 episodes from the middle of the season and they were not available On Demand or from Usenet, and I finally just gave up that I'd ever find the episodes I needed. I also realized I didn't really care about it anyway. 

I may end up also dumping the entire seasons of The Following and Hannibal. I have only watched the pilot of The Following and none of Hannibal.

I'm still cleaning up shows from last season, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel. I still have 2 Vampire Diaries, 4 Hart of Dixie, 4 NCIS, 15 NCIS:LA (oops, ok that one is still backed up), and 5 Zero Hour. Plus a couple of other summer shows that I watch, but I am up to date on those (Under the Dome, Extreme Weight Loss and Who Do You Think You Are?).

I'm a little bummed I'm doing so much catchup this summer, as I had planned to watch a bunch of streaming shows... I have been paying for HBO almost a whole year and have not had a chance to watch one single show on it. Plus shows like Mad Men, Breaking Bad, etc. Maybe I'll be able to watch them this year. Hopefully we won't have another hard drive fiasco.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I also have every episode of season 2 of Once Upon a Time. Also only watched the pilot of The Following and have the rest of that. I watched a couple Hannibal and liked it and have those.

I did give up on a couple shows like Being Human. I wasn't really into this last season and deleted the last 6 episodes. I should give up on Nikita. I have 2 full seasons of that. Also have over 2 seasons of Dexter.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Can you elaborate without spoilers? I thought the concept of the show sounded cool, and I have the first three episodes saved. But reviews were mediocre at best, and there's been very little discussion of the show here, so I figured it was kind of a dud and had made the decision not to bother with it.


Great acting. Good story. Interesting characters. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> I may end up also dumping the entire seasons of The Following
> 
> 5 Zero Hour. .


as long as you arent one of those 'accuracy' people, the following is decent entertainment (like jack bauer cant get across LA in 10 minutes in traffic kind of accuracy). i'm on ep 11 of zero hour and i gotta say, i wouldnt have missed out on anything if i never watched it at all.

i have an entire season of joe schmo and am really thinking about ditching it. any thoughts on that?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> as long as you arent one of those 'accuracy' people, the following is decent entertainment (like jack bauer cant get across LA in 10 minutes in traffic kind of accuracy). i'm on ep 11 of zero hour and i gotta say, i wouldnt have missed out on anything if i never watched it at all.
> 
> i have an entire season of joe schmo and am really thinking about ditching it. any thoughts on that?


I loved Joe Schmo. I'd put it ahead of all the shows you previously said you were behind on, especially the teeny-bopper ABC Family stuff.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

but i must find out more about "A" !!!!!! (few people will get that reference)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You may get "lucky" and accidentally kill a drive you used for Tivo downloads.. That's what happened to me. Though I do have another identical drive and hope to see if I can some eon try to recover some stuff from it. The partition map of all things was erased, so it seems difficult if not impossible to rescue things even if I was able to dd a bunch of the drive (with tons of I/O errors of course).

Though *much* of the stuff was music TV show downloads and other stuff, I have also been catching up on (on-network) reruns of some of this season's shows, like Arrow & Body of Proof. But I know I missed a whole bunch of Once Upon a Time and a few others.. but yeah, mostly not remembering what I had on the drive helps. heh..

But now I have a 4 TB drive as a replacement..


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

laria said:


> The guy is shirtless in every episode at least once... she'll like it!


I had to see what the fuss was about and now I'm on episode 5. Don't need volume.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Great acting. Good story. Interesting characters. Definitely worth a look.


I caught a glimpse of some scene and it seemed possibly interesting. Till then, though, my opinion of the show was shaped entirely by the cast and I have zero interest in [most of] that cast, maybe less -- at least in the ones they push. And it always sours me on a show when I have to listen to crap like "If you liked Dexter then you have to stay tuned for..." because that's a bunch of BS.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Let's see right now I have the following to watch:
Movies:
The Town
The Ides of MArch
The Insider
J.Edgar
Snow White and the Huntsman
Phil Spector
The Informant

TV Shows:
Full Seasons
Justified
Spies of Warsaw
Bates Motel
Orphan Black
Defiance
Copper
Crossing Lines
Under the Dome

Current Episodes
Burn NOtice
Perception
Royal Pains
Suits


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Let's see right now I have the following to watch:
> Movies:
> The Town
> The Ides of MArch
> ...


Of the shows listed, I'd prioritize Orphan Black.

I've been away on vacation so I have ton saved up. I'm not a "watch the whole season in one sitting type" So I have 2-3 episodes of a lot of shows waiting for me. Royal Pains, Rookie Blue, Suits, Camp, Burn Notice, Covert Affairs and a couple of other shows I'm forgetting I'm sure. Yesterday did a marathon catch up on Big Brother and The Daily Show. Supposed to be a rainy Saturday and no ball game until tomorrow night for me, so I'll probably catch up on those shows. Also have a bunch of movies, and for about the 4th summer in a row, started a rewatch of Lost, but I'm sure I won't get past S1


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I was just looking at my TV schedule and I have 34 shows that I record every week. I have 15 of those shows that I have yet to even look at:
> 
> Dexter
> Homeland
> ...


Progress.

Then I had to go ahead and add a bunch of shows...

Hells Kitchen
Deadliest Catch
Real World
Defiance
Full Throttle Saloon
Hannibal
Orphan Black
The Client List
The Bible
In the Flesh
Revolution
Alaska: The Last Frontier
Mad Men
Top of the Lake
Rectify
Justified
Ripper Street
The Borgias
Rookie Blue
Longmire
The Bridge
Siberia
Masterchef
Merlin
Big Brother
The Killing
Falling SKies
Under the Dome
Top Chef Masters
Capture

and soon to be...

Breaking Bad
Low Winter Sun
Hell on Wheels
Broadchurch


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am finally caught up on everything from last season and this summer, with the exception of the last 6 episodes of NCIS:LA (the second half of the backdoor pilot for the spinoff and then 5 more regular episodes).

I may get to watch some Netflix stuff before new stuff starts!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

um how did you do that? i thikn even if i watched no shows starting in fall this would take me months!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I.... watched the things on the TiVo?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> I.... watched the things on the TiVo?


how did you catch up without adding more hours to the day


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

As I posted a while ago, I ditched a few full seasons of shows that I had (Once Upon a Time, Nashville, Revenge) and I am only recording a couple shows this summer (Zero Hour, Under the Dome, Extreme Weight Loss, and Who Do You Think You Are?). So, I have not really been adding much since mid-May. I watch a couple hours a day maybe 3-4 days a week... so I have been slowly chipping away. 

I guess I do still have full seasons of The Following and Hannibal, but I doubt I'll ever end up watching them. They are probably on their way to the delete bin, too.

Oops, and I just remembered we have 2 episodes still of Defiance. I have to wait and watch that one when SO feels like watching them, and he's not always in the mood.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I still haven't watched season 4 of Justified. I don't know why I'm waiting. I have all the episodes saved. I did watch the first episode right when it aired, then I went on vacation and got a few weeks behind. Now it's like this thing that I want to watch but don't want to get sucked into. Bah! I miss Raylan.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Let's see right now I have the following to watch:
> Movies:
> The Town
> The Ides of MArch
> ...


Since you have such a big backlog of shows, I'd consider dropping Under the Dome and Defiance. They are both pretty bad. I've seen every episode of both of them, and to be honest, I have no idea why.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

gweempose said:


> Since you have such a big backlog of shows, I'd consider dropping Under the Dome and Defiance. They are both pretty bad. I've seen every episode of both of them, and to be honest, I have no idea why.


Moi aussi. I kept wanting those shows to improve. They didn't.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I seem to have hit the wall in terms of catching up. Earlier this summer I burned through a bunch of shows and went from about 12 items in the RD folder to over 60. Now it seems like I'm just maintaining. I can't seem to get over the hump of 70 hours of free space.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I've given up trying to catch up on some of my shows.

Dexter
Mad Men
Walking Dead
SoA
Mentalist
Burn Notice
So You Think You Can Dance
Modern Family
Big Bang Theory

An entire season or more behind on most of them. Sad because I considered some of these my favs. Guess not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm mostly caught up....but, I fixed my issue with DD+ on Netflix and now, I have found a bunch of old series I'd like to explore there which MAY put me behind again. Especially some old Showtime stuff that I always wanted to see but I don't subscribe.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

NCIS:LA done! I am done my backlog! 

Now I have lots of streaming stuff to try and watch before the fall season starts...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone cut out psych and crossing lines and regretted it? i may be heading toward a tvless house and those are 2 off the top of my head that i think i could easily cut


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a bunch to watch - but most are ones where it's the same formula each week.

More than 5 each -
Criminal Minds
Mentalist
Arrow
Graceland
Chopped

Some I keep for a couple weeks to build up and then watch all in one night -
Suits
Royal Pains
Warehouse 13
Elementary

Some I watch instead of watching the others....
Quantum Leap is on 2x a day and I love to chill watching this. I know the episodes but still enjoy them. Haven't watched it in years so it's refreshing. It used to be "The Finder" and then "West Wing" I can put on anytime any season and be happy.

DVD tv shows -
I am working my way thru Time Tunnel. That's my "watch at lunch" show right now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if i knew west wing was on one of those sub channels i would be recording it here. .like stargate i wouldnt mind watching it start to finish again. 

i dont know how you can wait for suits, its one show i make sure i see every week


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> if i knew west wing was on one of those sub channels i would be recording it here. .like stargate i wouldnt mind watching it start to finish again.
> 
> i dont know how you can wait for suits, its one show i make sure i see every week


I noticed it was on Netflix the other day. As I never watched it the first go around, if I have some time, I might take a look.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

newsposter said:


> if i knew west wing was on one of those sub channels i would be recording it here. .like stargate i wouldnt mind watching it start to finish again.
> 
> i dont know how you can wait for suits, its one show i make sure i see every week


Well, WW is really on netflix, but I have it at the top of my queue the same with The Finder. Just two favorites that I can watch anytime.

As for Suits - it is a big favorite of mine but I have found I really love to watch 2 or 3 in a row.



Steveknj said:


> I noticed it was on Netflix the other day. As I never watched it the first go around, if I have some time, I might take a look.


Watch it!!! I never watched it the first time around and started watching during christmas vacation last year. OMG. I couldn't stop. it was crack. It was blue meth. It was a 3 or 4 show a day addiction.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Well, WW is really on netflix, but I have it at the top of my queue the same with The Finder. Just two favorites that I can watch anytime.
> 
> As for Suits - it is a big favorite of mine but I have found I really love to watch 2 or 3 in a row.
> 
> Watch it!!! I never watched it the first time around and started watching during christmas vacation last year. OMG. I couldn't stop. it was crack. It was blue meth. It was a 3 or 4 show a day addiction.


I love Suits as well. Very well written and I like the characters, even Harvey 

As for WW, I am sure I will like it, but as with anything, finding time to watch is tough. I'm also concerned it might be somewhat dated by this point. I guess if I watch in the context of the era it was shown (Clinton years) then I could appreciated it more.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> As for WW, I am sure I will like it, but as with anything, finding time to watch is tough. I'm also concerned it might be somewhat dated by this point. I guess if I watch in the context of the era it was shown (Clinton years) then I could appreciated it more.


I didn't find it date - well not too much - some issues yes, but I looked at it as more about the characters with some very timely issues brought up.

Hey, if you don't have time, you could do it as a once a week show. Watch one episode a week for the next 7 years!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I love Suits as well. Very well written and I like the characters, even Harvey
> .


EVEN harvey? he's the most likeable! if he was gone sure id watch the show but he IS the show. i definitely most relate to harvey

lewis is 2nd.

mike is 3rd

donna is so high up on the list she doesnt have a number, she's better than 1


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I guess if I watch in the context of the era it was shown (Clinton years) then I could appreciated it more.




It was on from Fall 1999 to Spring 2006... not very Clinton-y.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> It was on from Fall 1999 to Spring 2006... not very Clinton-y.


since you mentioned politics ill say i hate politics, think they / it's are/is stupid, yet this show fascinated me. maybe because i know nothing about politics i cannot believe this kind of #### happens but i guess it does.

pure fascination to me


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I own the entire series of West Wing - it is totally worth watching more than once.

The first 5 seasons (the Sorkin years) are especially good. Season 6 is the weakest, but they bounce back quite a bit to finish nicely in Season 7.

Overall, a GREAT show. I am a huge Sorkin fan, though, so their isn't much he does that I don't adore. This show is among his best.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> EVEN harvey? he's the most likeable! if he was gone sure id watch the show but he IS the show. i definitely most relate to harvey
> 
> lewis is 2nd.
> 
> ...


LOL, well As much as I like Donna, I always dare to be different, so I've always had a "thing" for Rachel...LOL

I alwys think of Suits as kind of a 21st Century L.A. Law with the Mike not really a lawyer twist. I see Harvey as kind of the Corbin Berson character, and Lewis as Brackman. And I just dated myself hahaha.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> It was on from Fall 1999 to Spring 2006... not very Clinton-y.


For some reason I thought it was on before then. I guess the first 2 seasons were Clinton, the rest GWB. But I always kind of thought the administration on the show was sort of Clinton-y. Guess I should watch before I say that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I own the entire series of West Wing - it is totally worth watching more than once.
> 
> The first 5 seasons (the Sorkin years) are especially good. Season 6 is the weakest, but they bounce back quite a bit to finish nicely in Season 7.
> 
> Overall, a GREAT show. I am a huge Sorkin fan, though, so their isn't much he does that I don't adore. This show is among his best.


I didn't realize Sorkin left the show at some point.

I have this love/hate thing with Sorkin. I find his characters fascinating, and the story lines are good, but, his dialog cadences are SO annoying sometimes. And his patterns get so predictable after awhile. He'll make a point about something trivial, then the conversation goes on awhile, and it will end back on that same trivial point, even if it has little to do with how the conversation went. He did this on Sports Night (my first Sorkin show...loved that show), Studio 60 and now The Newsroom. And not one of his characters ever raises or lowers their voices. It's always some marathon speed talking kind of voice that drones on and on. But I always manage to get past it, because of the compelling characters and storylines.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> since you mentioned politics ill say i hate politics, think they / it's are/is stupid, yet this show fascinated me. maybe because i know nothing about politics i cannot believe this kind of #### happens but i guess it does.
> 
> pure fascination to me


You should watch House of Cards then. This shows the underhanded wheeling and dealing of politics far better than WW ever did.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I never watched it first time around because I thought it was a politic show more than the character show that it is.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> LOL, well As much as I like Donna, I always dare to be different, so I've always had a "thing" for Rachel...LOL
> .


rachel is the girl next door you wanna hang with and maybe marry someday

donna is the girl you want going to vegas with you


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> You should watch House of Cards then. This shows the underhanded wheeling and dealing of politics far better than WW ever did.


never heard of it..i dont want any new shows either but dang..maybe i should take a peek.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't realize Sorkin left the show at some point.
> 
> .


generally comment not directed at you:

i'm really glad i dont know / am not aware of, the depth or background of these shows. i just prefer to enjoy a show for what it is on tv. period. unless i see something on TCF, i wouldnt be aware of any back office politics, writers, etc etc and something tells me i'm better off. to have to worry about stuff you wrote in the rest of your post would drive me crazy(ier)!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> rachel is the girl next door you wanna hang with and maybe marry someday
> 
> donna is the girl you want going to vegas with you


I'm definitely more attracted to a girl next door type 

Not that I wouldn't do a one night stand in Vegas with Donna


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> never heard of it..i dont want any new shows either but dang..maybe i should take a peek.


It's a Netflix original series. 13 episodes were made available earlier this year, and then there will be another 13 next year. So if you have Netflix and want to watch, it should be pretty easy to catch up. It stars Kevin Spacey, who does an amazing job.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> generally comment not directed at you:
> 
> i'm really glad i dont know / am not aware of, the depth or background of these shows. i just prefer to enjoy a show for what it is on tv. period. unless i see something on TCF, i wouldnt be aware of any back office politics, writers, etc etc and something tells me i'm better off. to have to worry about stuff you wrote in the rest of your post would drive me crazy(ier)!


Except that it is SO obvious due to the quality of the writing. When you start season 6, you wonder if you are watching the same show.

I don't think that being aware of who writes a show and/or who is the creative force behind a show is going "in depth". These people are as or MORE important than the actors. Without them, the actors would have nothing to work with. Actors just don't become characters and create stories. Someone GIVES them these things. These are the true creative forces behind a show, a movie, a play, a book. I cannot an will not discount them in my enjoyment (or lack thereof) of any of these things. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they do not have a tremendous input into your entertainment.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> generally comment not directed at you:
> 
> i'm really glad i dont know / am not aware of, the depth or background of these shows. i just prefer to enjoy a show for what it is on tv. period. unless i see something on TCF, i wouldnt be aware of any back office politics, writers, etc etc and something tells me i'm better off. to have to worry about stuff you wrote in the rest of your post would drive me crazy(ier)!


I'm like that with most shows and most times I'm unaware of who's even behind the show. But there are certain people that pique my interest in a show. I will generally give anything done by JJ Abrams a shot, big fan of Fringe and Lost and Alias. And I'll give most Sorkin shows a shot too (I don't recall what was on opposite West Wing during it's initial run, but it was mostly on pre-DVR and I remember there were a couple of other shows I was already involved in, so I didn't watch it). But with watching a Sorkin show, there are things I come to expect, which is consistent in all his shows. The character and story lines are always top notch, and the dialog is always written in the same style, no matter which show it is. It's just like if you're going to go see a Tarantino movie, you are usually going to hear lots of cursing and lots of gratuitous violence. If you see a Coen Bros. movie, it's going to have lots of quirky characters. You see a Sorkin TV show, you expect what I described.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's a Netflix original series. 13 episodes were made available earlier this year, and then there will be another 13 next year. So if you have Netflix and want to watch, it should be pretty easy to catch up. It stars Kevin Spacey, who does an amazing job.


Wasn't this based on a British Series? If it's the one I think it is, I saw the British series and it was very good. I might have to watch the American version.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Except that it is SO obvious due to the quality of the writing. When you start season 6, you wonder if you are watching the same show.
> 
> I don't think that being aware of who writes a show and/or who is the creative force behind a show is going "in depth". These people are as or MORE important than the actors. Without them, the actors would have nothing to work with. Actors just don't become characters and create stories. Someone GIVES them these things. These are the true creative forces behind a show, a movie, a play, a book. I cannot an will not discount them in my enjoyment (or lack thereof) of any of these things. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they do not have a tremendous input into your entertainment.


Totally agree. Most writers on TV are pretty generic, Sorkin has a style, and many of us watch a Sorkin series because it's Sorkin series. I've yet to find one that I didn't like, despite what I described as annoying sometimes. Even my son, who had NEVER seen a Sorkin series but watch The Newsroom with me noticed it immediately. Then we sat and watched Sports Night and he could tell it was the same writer.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm almost caught up. I am down to my final series backlog - I have the entire season of _Raising Hope_ that I'm working through, and am about halfway through. It's such a silly show, but definitely amusing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Wasn't this based on a British Series? If it's the one I think it is, I saw the British series and it was very good. I might have to watch the American version.


Yes, it's based on a British series from several years ago.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

newsposter said:


> anyone cut out psych and crossing lines and regretted it? i may be heading toward a tvless house and those are 2 off the top of my head that i think i could easily cut


I like crossing lines, but it just ended its first season.. I still have the last 2 eps unwatched, but will watch them this week almost certainly.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, it's based on a British series from several years ago.


I think within the last year or two this was shown on (I think) BBC America and I enjoyed it, but kind of hard to follow. Is the American version easier to follow?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Except that it is SO obvious due to the quality of the writing. When you start season 6, you wonder if you are watching the same show.
> 
> .


see my mind just doesnt work like that. remembering seasons and stuff. even for a current show i'm watching i cannot tell you how many seasons it's had (unless it's the 1st then it's obvious). tv is just more a distraction for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think within the last year or two this was shown on (I think) BBC America and I enjoyed it, but kind of hard to follow. Is the American version easier to follow?


I didn't think it was hard to follow. But I watched all 13 episodes in less than a week.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

newsposter said:


> tv is just more a distraction for me.


Please stop this crazy talk now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Please stop this crazy talk now.


i have to say in the past few weeks, on a weekly basis, ive barely watched a total of a handful of shows. i think if the laptop hard drive fills up, things will be gone. psych will be first. it's amazing how changies in life change things in life and tv is now at the bottom of my list at least in the short term.

i want the fall season to literally stop for me and wait. heck i havent even updated the premiere thread for fear of finding a new show i may like but u guess i better do that soon


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I deleted my entire Person of Interest folder last night. I had every episode from both seasons recorded. With the new fall season about to start, I finally came to the realization that it's just not happening.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Time to update, as it's been about 10 months since I first posted.



sushikitten said:


> I'm behind on so many shows I can't even begin to list them all...
> 
> The last (entire) seasons of:
> Psych
> ...


Eureka. Check. 
Ellen. Check. 
Doctor Who. Check. 
Mythbusters. Check. (Owen loves this show and asks to watch it!)
American Pickers...about three down.

So, I still have Psych and Pawn Stars.



sushikitten said:


> Our TiVo Premiere died and took with it a handful of this season's new shows...so I might just say c'est la vie and let them all go (Ben & Kate, 666 Park Avenue, Life After Top Chef, Revolution).


I never went back to find these.



sushikitten said:


> As if I wasn't behind enough, I've now added Graham Norton. But I caught up on Ellen.
> 
> Now I just have to get hubby to quit watching football so we can get caught up on our "together" shows.


Still have Graham Norton. I love it but just can't find the time since I don't want to watch it when kids are up. I think I've watched two eps that had guests I really wanted to see.

He still watched lots of old football. :|

We managed to get through all current eps of Suits and Burn Notice before he left.



sushikitten said:


> Netflix just added a bunch of stuff. So at least it's not on my TiVo...but my instant queue is outrageous.


I've watched Orange is the New Black and Lilyhammer with House of Cards up next.



sushikitten said:


> Here's what I have to watch on our main tivo. It does not include stuff my husband has to watch (that I don't).
> 
> The Graham Norton ... (33)
> The New Normal (5)
> ...


I still have: 
The Graham Norton ... (30)
American Pickers (35)
Symon's Suppers (7)
Elementary (11)
Futurama (16)
Pawn Stars (25)

The bedroom TiVo DIED AGAIN so I lost these and only sought out Top Chef (finished) and Happy Endings (yet to watch):

The Joe Schmo Show (4)
Cook's Country Fro ... (3)
The Next Iron Chef ... (5)

I haven't looked at the third TiVo in a few weeks (since hubby left) so I have no idea what's waiting up there.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

We just watched the last 2 episodes of _Defiance_ and earlier this week I deleted the full season of _Hannibal_ and _The Following_.

It's official, we are all caught up!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't realize Sorkin left the show at some point.
> 
> I have this love/hate thing with Sorkin. I find his characters fascinating, and the story lines are good, but, his dialog cadences are SO annoying sometimes. And his patterns get so predictable after awhile. He'll make a point about something trivial, then the conversation goes on awhile, and it will end back on that same trivial point, even if it has little to do with how the conversation went. He did this on Sports Night (my first Sorkin show...loved that show), Studio 60 and now The Newsroom. And not one of his characters ever raises or lowers their voices. It's always some marathon speed talking kind of voice that drones on and on. But I always manage to get past it, because of the compelling characters and storylines.


That about sums it up for me too. Loved Sports Night and thought S1 of Headroom was painful despite some good plot lines. You're right about the dialogue though...rapid fire


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I enjoy Sorkin's shows, but I do find watching them rather exhausting. It's not the kind of TV where you can just sit back a chill out. The dialogue is often so fast and clever that it requires a tremendous amount of concentration.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> earlier this week I deleted the full season of _Hannibal_ and _The Following_.


isnt that cheating?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I enjoy Sorkin's shows, but I do find watching them rather exhausting. It's not the kind of TV where you can just sit back a chill out. The dialogue is often so fast and clever that it requires a tremendous amount of concentration.


For The Newsroom, I'm finding the only way I can keep up is if I have the subtitles up. Otherwise I miss half of what they are saying.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

newsposter said:


> isnt that cheating?


Not really... I decided I didn't care about watching them. Why would I watch them if I didn't want to?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> Not really... I decided I didn't care about watching them. Why would I watch them if I didn't want to?


cause you took the time to record them plus sometimes you need trash on while you are paying bills etc. i have crossing lines for that


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I set up season passes for just about everything that is new on broadcast networks every fall/midseason. A lot of them I delete unwatched. I wait for it to shake out and see what gets cancelled and what stays around before I start watching. Sometimes stuff sticks around and gets renewed that I decide I just don't have time for, like these.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

laria said:


> I set up season passes for just about everything that is new on broadcast networks every fall/midseason. A lot of them I delete unwatched. I wait for it to shake out and see what gets cancelled and what stays around before I start watching. Sometimes stuff sticks around and gets renewed that I decide I just don't have time for, like these.


how big is your drive?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

One is 1 TB and one is 500 GB.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

laria said:


> One is 1 TB and one is 500 GB.


That doesn't seem like enough space to record every episode of every new show, plus all your existing shows. Do you offload them to external storage?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gweempose said:


> That doesn't seem like enough space to record every episode of every new show, plus all your existing shows. Do you offload them to external storage?


Not really. I did have to last year because the TiVo that has the 1 TB drive now had a 500 GB like the other one, and it started going bad and finally died. By the time we replaced it, the schedule was thrown all off and we had a large backlog. That was unusual, though... I have been doing my "record anything that sounds remotely interesting" strategy for years.

I said "just about everything that is new on broadcast networks", not "every new show". I don't record cable networks outside of the summer season (with an exception or two... I record White Collar on USA for example, although I guess that's the only one I can think of at the moment), only ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX/CW. I don't pick up reality or competition shows, either.

I record CBS and FOX on the 500 GB drive because CBS makes up the majority of "shows I already watch" viewing. It holds about 75 hours of HD. It doesn't fill up that quickly because it's mostly shows I already watch and will watch steadily.

I record ABC, NBC, and CW on the 1 TB drive. It holds over 150 hours of HD. Even if I watched zero tv that I recorded, it would take a while to fill it up. As it is though, I do watch SOME of the tv throughout the week... it's only the new shows that I usually let build up unless it sounds really interesting. Plus there are always the shows that get cancelled early. I just delete them all unwatched if they get cancelled.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

do you stop watching canceled shows even if there is no real story. like a sit com etc? i could definitely see not watching something like following if you knew it ended in 3 eps


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yes. Once they are cancelled, they are gone.

Edit: I should say, if they are cancelled and not showing anymore. Sometimes I will finish out the season if the network is going to finish out the season (i.e. _Last Resort_ last year... I watched to the end).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I enjoy Sorkin's shows, but I do find watching them rather exhausting. It's not the kind of TV where you can just sit back a chill out. The dialogue is often so fast and clever that it requires a tremendous amount of concentration.


I think that's a *good* thing.. Though I've also argued I wouldn't want EVERY show to be like that. Sorkin, Mamet, & David E. Kelley do various amounts of "requiring a lot of concentration" shows.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm done with Camp. It's meh and I don't really care about how anything resolves...as opposed to Under the Dome which is so awful I just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I'm done with Camp. It's meh and I don't really care about how anything resolves...as opposed to Under the Dome which is so awful I just have to see how it plays out.


the entire thing flies up into the sky of course.  this is such a slow show it's not funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I kinda like Camp. It's fine as a summer replacement show. It's kinda Parenthood meets Royal Pains. Light fair. If I had a ton of shows to catch up on, I'd probably not bother with it.

I HAVE rediscovered Netflix, now that my new BD player has resolved the sound issues I was having with my old one and my Roku (can't get DD+ to work on the Roku XS and the old BD player, resolved with the new one) So I've been watching a few episodes of Weeds. Starting S2 of United States of Tara (I saw S1 when I had a couple of months of free Showtime). I might take a look at The West Wing as well and see if I can watch a season or two before the fall season starts.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I kinda like Camp. It's fine as a summer replacement show. It's kinda Parenthood meets Royal Pains. Light fair. If I had a ton of shows to catch up on, I'd probably not bother with it.


I'm also trying to plan ahead for the fall season when all my favorites come back...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay update. Help please. These are sitting on my TIVO. Need to watch or delete. And then I have a bunch more I need to download or stream if I want to catch up. Where do I start? I'm committed to getting this done now. Tired of putting it off. 

Vampire Diaries
The Mentalist
White Collar
Once Upon A Time
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I only watch Vampire Diaries and White Collar on that list, so I vote one of those two.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

laria said:


> I only watch Vampire Diaries and White Collar on that list, so I vote one of those two.


Is Vampire Diaries good so far this season? I was not left last feeling like it would be.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Oh! I thought this was still about last season's shows. 

I haven't started watching TVD yet this season, so I'm not sure. I've been kind of procrastinating because I was kinda "meh" on the ending of last season.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think this is the best season yet of Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay update. Help please. These are sitting on my TIVO. Need to watch or delete. And then I have a bunch more I need to download or stream if I want to catch up. Where do I start? I'm committed to getting this done now. Tired of putting it off.
> 
> Vampire Diaries
> The Mentalist
> ...


I have 3 episodes each of Once Upon A Time and it's spinoff. I started falling behind once baseball post season started and have caught up to everything but this. I usually watch with my daughter so I'm waiting for her to want to watch (and actually if it wasn't for her, I'd probably cancel the SPs).

My choices from that list to watch first would be White Collar and Boardwalk Empire. But of course I don't watch the other two shows


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Stopped watching OUAT early last season. Just decided I didn't care anymore. Still watching and enjoying White Collar. I"m one episode behind, but trying to keep up. Haven't started this season of Boardwalk Empire yet, but planning to start soon, as I really enjoyed S3. Never watched TVD or The Mentalist.

So obviously I'd choose White Collar and Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is Vampire Diaries good so far this season? I was not left last feeling like it would be.


The Originals is FAR superior in my opinion.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> The Originals is FAR superior in my opinion.


i have that on my to watch list. You know my love of Elijah so I am in. Saw the built in pilot last season and really enjoyed it.

Okay so Boardwalk tonight then. I will try not to revive old threads.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Vampire Diaries
> The Mentalist
> White Collar
> Once Upon A Time
> Boardwalk Empire


Obviously YMMV...

*VD*: don't watch
*Mentalist*: I want to hold off on a watch/delete for now. The season is ok, but let's see where it goes, and then we can make your decision for you 
*WC*: it's still early in the season, I would say it's ok, but not exemplary so far.
*OUaT*: I quit watching. Finally. You should too.
*BE*: Best season in a while. Gone from a show I would watch when I got around to it, to must see TV.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> i have that on my to watch list. You know my love of Elijah so I am in. Saw the built in pilot last season and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Okay so Boardwalk tonight then. I will try not to revive old threads.


Funny, I was searching for this thread and couldn't find it last week when I seemed to be hopelessly behind. Lazy weekend cleared that up  Thanks for reviving


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Funny, I was searching for this thread and couldn't find it last week when I seemed to be hopelessly behind. Lazy weekend cleared that up  Thanks for reviving


You're welcome, I just skimmed the 5-6 SPN threads to find it in my subscribed threads because I'm so behind on shows I can't even come chat with you all much anymore and that makes me sad. Another reason I want to get caught up!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> You're welcome, I just skimmed the 5-6 SPN threads to find it in my subscribed threads because I'm so behind on shows I can't even come chat with you all much anymore and that makes me sad. Another reason I want to get caught up!


A lot of people save shows and binge watch them. I don't like doing that if I can help it and one of the reasons is so I can chat here about the show during the week the episode occurs. I really enjoy that. I haven't seen this week's Boardwalk Empire and there's a thread about it that's staring me in the face that I want to participate in!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay update. Help please. These are sitting on my TIVO. Need to watch or delete. And then I have a bunch more I need to download or stream if I want to catch up. Where do I start? I'm committed to getting this done now. Tired of putting it off.
> 
> Vampire Diaries
> The Mentalist
> ...


Depending on how far you're into the Mentalist, they are identifying who Red John is in the current season so far.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Depending on how far you're into the Mentalist, they are identifying who Red John is in the current season so far.


They are?? I'm only halfway through last season. I think it's the show I have the most sitting but just can't bring myself to delete for fear that I'll never go back to it. I just love Jane so I'm not sure what my wait is about.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> They are?? I'm only halfway through last season. I think it's the show I have the most sitting but just can't bring myself to delete for fear that I'll never go back to it. I just love Jane so I'm not sure what my wait is about.


Yes.

Towards the end of Season 5, Jane got some clues as to who Red John is and started up a plan to identify and catch him.
The current episodes are him enacting this plan.

So if you're invested in the Red John storyline, you might not want to dump the series just yet.

Also, this week's episode was pulled at the last minute and a rerun was show instead.
So you would want to make sure that you record the upcoming episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Yes.
> 
> Towards the end of Season 5, Jane got some clues as to who Red John is and started up a plan to identify and catch him.
> The current episodes are him enacting this plan.
> ...


:up:
Good to know thanks!!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I know it is not much compared to some of you but I am 16 hours behind already this season. I HATE falling behind I am thinking about dumping the shows I am furthest behind on which would be The Blacklist (5 episodes) and Tomorrow People (3 episodes)


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> They are?? I'm only halfway through last season. I think it's the show I have the most sitting but just can't bring myself to delete for fear that I'll never go back to it. I just love Jane so I'm not sure what my wait is about.


Unless you have your DVR set to record at least an half-hour past scheduled ending time, you will need to watch almost every episode of the Mentalist via CBS.com anyway.

As soon as the NFL started, CBS pushed their whole schedule back each week by the amount that week's NFL game over ran the scheduled start time for 60 Minutes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> I know it is not much compared to some of you but I am 16 hours behind already this season. I HATE falling behind I am thinking about dumping the shows I am furthest behind on which would be The Blacklist (5 episodes) and Tomorrow People (3 episodes)


Blacklist is very good.

Tomorrow People I dumped after one episode.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Blacklist is awesome.

Well, the show overall is pretty much just your standard FBI show but James Spader is awesome.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It is awesome. Of course, it's just a bunch over over the top scenarios every single week. But I still like watching it all.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Boardwalk Empire is very good this season. Once Upon a Time I am still enjoying even though its not as good as last season. The others I don't watch.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was not overly taken with The Blacklist after I watched the first two episodes, which explains why I watch everything else before it. 

I am not hurting for space on the DVR yet, but I do get a little frustrated when I see that things are building up faster than I can possibly watch them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I watched the first 4 episodes of The Originals last night. Not even sure what made me start that one and not another. I still hate Klaus. In fact, I hate him even more.


Spoiler



Oh looky another dagger in the heart for my favorite...haha no.


But overall I'm liking it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well I watched the first 4 episodes of The Originals last night. Not even sure what made me start that one and not another. I still hate Klaus. In fact, I hate him even more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah but...


Spoiler



now he's trying to get him back!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Unlike many years, I've actually found quite a few shows that apparently don't suck. However, I've managed to watch very few of them. When I get home from work, I'm doing stuff, maybe I've gotten into a book, or I'm futzing around online, and end up only watching a few shows. I'm not just behind, I'm where there's no realistic chance of watching most shows, even the ones I think are good enough to watch.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

allan said:


> Unlike many years, I've actually found quite a few shows that apparently don't suck. However, I've managed to watch very few of them. When I get home from work, I'm doing stuff, maybe I've gotten into a book, or I'm futzing around online, and end up only watching a few shows. I'm not just behind, I'm where there's no realistic chance of watching most shows, even the ones I think are good enough to watch.


Same here. I don't get when people say there is nothing on TV to watch. There is something for every taste out there. For me, there is too much good TV.

I bought a Kindle Paperwhite last year which makes reading easy and convenient so now I always have a book going. Most evenings when I don't go out, I'll watch an hour or so of my favorite shows and then I start reading my latest book.

I also have about 400 movies in my collection that I have not watched.

Here are the shows that I am trying to keep up with:

Walking Dead
The Voice (I can get though a two hour show in 30 minutes)
Revolution
Blacklist
Modern Family
American Horror Story
Survivor
Football

These are some that I really like but are building up and watch now and then:

Homeland
Newsroom
The Middle
Haven
SNL

There are a few other new shows that look good but I just don't have time to get hooked on anything else.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay update. Help please. These are sitting on my TIVO. Need to watch or delete. And then I have a bunch more I need to download or stream if I want to catch up. Where do I start? I'm committed to getting this done now. Tired of putting it off.


Get a computer hard drive and kmttg (free software) and download the ones you're able to (i.e. not Boardwalk Empire).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I've been on a streak lately!

I'm now caught up on the following:

Nurse Jackie
Cougar Town
Vampire Diaries
Mad Men

I'm going to post my thoughts in the Mad Men finale thread but I've been reading each thread as I go so I could see what you guys thought on things, like the Bob/Pete situation. 

Up next after that is Boardwalk and The Mentalist then Walking Dead, SOA and Once Upon A Time. Then I'll finish up Dexter which I know is ended so I have all the time in the world on that one. I'm determined to get caught up eventually. I don't want to just let these shows go.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

You watched TVD before SOA? 

I have 37 eps of Arrow.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm with you on the Cougar Towns (why did they name it _that_?). I love the show, but I have to be in the right mood and I tend to watch two or three in a row when I do.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> You watched TVD before SOA?
> 
> I have 37 eps of Arrow.


Only because I had less to watch. I'm waaaaaaaaay behind on SOA. I got discouraged after learning a spoiler and wasn't sure I wanted to go back to it. I think I left off at the finale of season 4 so you can imagine the season 5 spoiler that upset me. 

Oh and for those that were hounding me before about Deadwood. It's downloaded and in there somewhere too.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Only because I had less to watch. I'm waaaaaaaaay behind on SOA. I got discouraged after learning a spoiler and wasn't sure I wanted to go back to it. I think I left off at the finale of season 4 so you can imagine the season 5 spoiler that upset me.


Spoilers can suck. But SOA is one of my all time favorite shows. Ignoring Season 2, it just keeps getting better and better IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Spoilers can suck. But SOA is one of my all time favorite shows. Ignoring Season 2, it just keeps getting better and better IMO.


You mean Season 3 right? The baby/Ireland season??


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> You mean Season 3 right? The baby/Ireland season??


Oops, yes!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Oops, yes!


Oh thank goodness. I was about to seriously question your logic!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh thank goodness. I was about to seriously question your logic!


No kidding!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Mom - 17
New Girl - 15
The Goldbergs - 14
2 Broke Girls - 13
Hostages - 13
The Crazy Ones - 13
The Millers - 13
The Mindy Project - 13
Trophy Wife - 12
Hart of Dixie - 11
NCIS: LA - 11
Dracula - 10
The Vampire Diaries - 10
NCIS - 9
The Tomorrow People - 9
Modern Family - 7
Grimm - 6
Enlisted - 5
Intelligence - 5
Killer Women - 5
Mike & Molly - 5
Reign - 5
Rake - 4 
Revolution - 4
Arrow - 3
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - 3
Bones - 2
Chicago PD - 2
Masterpiece Mystery! (i.e. Sherlock) - 2
Sleepy Hollow - 2
Suburgatory - 2
The Originals - 1

That is the full seasons of Hostages, Rake, Killer Women, Dracula, Mom, and Enlisted. Everything else has at least one episode watched.

It looks like I never watch anything, but I am up to date on:

Almost Human
The Amazing Race
The Big Bang Theory 
The Biggest Loser
The Blacklist
Blue Bloods
Castle
Chicago Fire
CSI
Elementary
The Good Wife
Hawaii 5-0
How I Met Your Mother
Masterpiece Classic (i.e. Downton Abbey)
Survivor
White Collar


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

laria said:


> Mom - 17


 Haven't they only aired 16 episodes? Actually I was surprised there had been 16 aired to be honest but that's what wikipedia says.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Haven't they only aired 16 episodes? Actually I was surprised there had been 16 aired to be honest but that's what wikipedia says.


Oops, yes, I appear to have a repeat recorded in there.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm not too far behind maybe 1-3 episodes per show I watch. Olympics is a great time to catch up on shows.

About 9 episodes behind on the 1st season of House Of Cards, I am still on the fence on that. Enjoy it but I'm not one to sit and watch TV without doing something else, and I find myself getting lost on who/what and why on this show.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I have all of Rectify, nearly the full season of Trophy Wife, and about 9 eps of The Crazy Ones still stacked up. Unfortunately, I'm moving in about two weeks and I'm not sure that Kabletown will let me take that DVR with me. (It's tied to my current roommate's account)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

At this time last year I think I had about 20-30 hours of space left on my 157 hour TivoHD. Now, I have close to 60 hours of space on that same Tivo, so I'm ahead of where I was last year but I am still so far behind. I have about 340 shows to watch. That doesn't even count the shows I am keeping up on.

Almost Human (10)
American Horror Story: Coven (13)
Atlantis (13)
Blacklist (3)
The Following (3)
Helix (7)
Intelligence (7)
Justified (6)
Masters of Sex (12)
Nikita (14)
Once Upon a Time (6)
Person of Interest (14)
Reign (11)
Revolution (4)

Big Tips Texas (12)
Bitten (5)
Game of Thrones (12)
Ray Donovan (12)
Real World (5)
The Returned (8)
Shameless (29)
Wahlburgers (3)

Battlestar Gallactica (12)
Hell on Wheels (20)

Chuck (13)
Life After Top Chef (8)
Witches of East End (10)

Burn Notice (35)
Castle (14)
Rescue Me (9)
Rome (10)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It would take too long to list all the shows I intend to catch up on, but here's my chart from the iTV Shows 3 app:










The red grows faster than the blue - I've been losing the battle to catch up for quite some time now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

At least I do not have any space worries now... our Roamio holds ~470 hours of HD, I think.  The Olympics are not a good time for us to catch up. I'm too busy watching the Olympics!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't watch much TV......


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm actually amazed I caught up with the Olympics.. (until today). I'm MOSTLY only recording the NBC coverage.. err, I have SPs for various channels, but the NBC ones seem to be the events I want to watch. If I end up recording one of the others, I *sometimes* skim through it (I think one of the Mary Carillo segments was on one of the cable brodcasts? I may be mistaken).. But my Tivos HAVEN'T filled up with Olympics.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I started with a clean slate about 3 weeks ago with a new DVR. Even with a much smaller list of shows recording, I'm far behind and getting more so with no end in sight.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

We got a new TiVo the day after Christmas. I just transferred the backlog over to it from the old TiVos.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I finally caught up with everything back in January and since then not a lot has been recorded. I turned to Netflix and binge watched a few series. Once the Olympics are over and all the networks start airing new episodes I'm sure I'll quickly start falling behind again.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

My To Do List is pretty light this week (7 hours to record the rest of the week), but cranks back up next week with 28 hours to record. There are several shows starting up next week: Amazing Race, Survivor, Hannibal, The Red Road, The Americans, and Vikings.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Even after I gave up on about 5 shows over the holidays (due to the backlog) I am still falling behind and even with the Olympics I am not not making much headway on my backlog. Strangely, it is the sitcoms that are backing up. I am keeping up with the hour long shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sorry for the old bump, but I didn't think it needed a new thread.

I don't know if it's all the streaming stuff, I can watch now so easily on my Bolt, (which I do) or just my viewing tastes have changed, but I just looked at my now playing list, and almost everything that is a "Series" has 5 or more episodes that I am behind. 

Well actually I do know, it is the streaming stuff. Bosch, Daredevil, 11.22.63, flaked, House of Cards, and with Baseball starting up in 2 weeks, it will only get worse.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Sorry for the old bump, but I didn't think it needed a new thread.
> 
> I don't know if it's all the streaming stuff, I can watch now so easily on my Bolt, (which I do) or just my viewing tastes have changed, but I just looked at my now playing list, and almost everything that is a "Series" has 5 or more episodes that I am behind.
> 
> Well actually I do know, it is the streaming stuff. Bosch, Daredevil, 11.22.63, flaked, House of Cards, and with Baseball starting up in 2 weeks, it will only get worse.


QuickMode is your friend.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Sorry for the old bump, but I didn't think it needed a new thread.
> 
> I don't know if it's all the streaming stuff, I can watch now so easily on my Bolt, (which I do) or just my viewing tastes have changed, but I just looked at my now playing list, and almost everything that is a "Series" has 5 or more episodes that I am behind.
> 
> Well actually I do know, it is the streaming stuff. Bosch, Daredevil, 11.22.63, flaked, House of Cards, and with Baseball starting up in 2 weeks, it will only get worse.


Same here. All this new streaming stuff, coupled with an increase in daily activities (pool, darts & bowling), make it impossible to keep up with the shows I record. I also seem to be watching more news lately to see what's going on with the election, which is cutting in to my TV time as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> QuickMode is your friend.


I've tried QuickMode and don't really like it. It's pitch adjusted but it still seems like the audio is too fast and ends up dropping syllables or something.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have cut way back on the shows I record and I have been mostly keeping up this season. Like my previous post in the thread where I was backed up with sitcoms, the one show I am backed up on this season is The Grinder, which is the only sitcom I record other than Big Bang Theory.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Same here. All this new streaming stuff, coupled with an increase in daily activities (pool, darts & bowling), make it impossible to keep up with the shows I record. I also seem to be watching more news lately to see what's going on with the election, which is cutting in to my TV time as well.


you would be served best buy lining up the recordings and doing summer showings. when i cut the cord years ago i found i didnt miss hardly anything. most is OTA and with the torrents i catch up with the handful of shows i do like but i dont know how anyone has time to watch anything anymore. i dont have kids and tons of activities and even i could not keep up with everything i may be interested in. i intentionally do not read about any new shows coming up in the next season so therefore i dont miss them.

it works


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

newsposter said:


> you would be served best buy lining up the recordings and doing summer showings. when i cut the cord years ago i found i didnt miss hardly anything. most is OTA and with the torrents i catch up with the handful of shows i do like but i dont know how anyone has time to watch anything anymore. i dont have kids and tons of activities and even i could not keep up with everything i may be interested in. i intentionally do not read about any new shows coming up in the next season so therefore i dont miss them. it works


You literally don't know what you're missing!

I'm finding skip mode has really sped up watching. You wouldn't think so but it adds up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been looking at the various OTT services and they have most of the shows I watch. It's making me seriously rethink paying over $100/mo for cable. Especially since I don't seem to watch most of the crap I record anyway.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I've been looking at the various OTT services and they have most of the shows I watch. It's making me seriously rethink paying over $100/mo for cable. Especially since I don't seem to watch most of the crap I record anyway.


I keep saying if it wasn't for live sports, I'd cut the cord, but then I think about the shows I watch and how many services I'd have to buy to not lose access to any of them, and it winds up around the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I already pay for Amazon Prime for the shipping, so that's just a bonus. I pay for Netflix and Hulu for the original programming. Those are total <$20/mo. The video portion of my cable bill is $125. Even if I did HBO Now and added Showtime and Starz to Amazon that would only be another $33/mo. That's still only about $50/mo compared to $125. Even if I threw in PS Vue for another $45 I'd still be under what I'm paying now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I already pay for Amazon Prime for the shipping, so that's just a bonus. I pay for Netflix and Hulu for the original programming. Those are total <$20/mo. The video portion of my cable bill is $125. Even if I did HBO Now and added Showtime and Starz to Amazon that would only be another $33/mo. That's still only about $50/mo compared to $125. Even if I threw in PS Vue for another $45 I'd still be under what I'm paying now.


For me, the one part that would wind up being expensive, once it get here, is the team sports stuff. I'm betting if say the Yankees offered a package where I could stream games, it would probably cost some pretty serious $$$. Plus in my case, where I can't get anything OTA without some sort of minimum cable sub, it would start to add up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't watch sports, so that makes it easy for me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I already pay for Amazon Prime for the shipping, so that's just a bonus. I pay for Netflix and Hulu for the original programming. Those are total <$20/mo. The video portion of my cable bill is $125. Even if I did HBO Now and added Showtime and Starz to Amazon that would only be another $33/mo. That's still only about $50/mo compared to $125. Even if I threw in PS Vue for another $45 I'd still be under what I'm paying now.


Since you said under $20, you're getting forced commercials (Hulu), and does PS Vue let you skip commercials (plus, it's only a month of cloud DVR IIRC).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's $11/mo for Hulu and $8/mo for Netflix. That's where I got $20. I pay for the commercial free Hulu.

PSVue has a DVR that allows you to store recordings for 28 days and allows you to FF past commercials. They also have integration with their VOD service, so if you miss recording an episode it will offer it via VOD kind of like TiVo's OnePass. Except their VOD does have forced commercials.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This thread is still going wow!

I'm caught up on EVERYTHING! That's what getting sick for a month will do for you. 

So who missed me? Where's my shoe thread?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread is still going wow!
> 
> I'm caught up on EVERYTHING! That's what getting sick for a month will do for you.
> 
> So who missed me? Where's my shoe thread?


Howdy!!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread is still going wow!
> 
> I'm caught up on EVERYTHING! That's what getting sick for a month will do for you.
> 
> So who missed me? Where's my shoe thread?


Welcome back.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So the only thing I'm currently watching that's done is SOA I'm right at the start of Season 6. I had stopped watching it at the end of Season 4 so I'm making progress!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> It's $11/mo for Hulu and $8/mo for Netflix. That's where I got $20. I pay for the commercial free Hulu.
> 
> PSVue has a DVR that allows you to store recordings for 28 days and allows you to FF past commercials. They also have integration with their VOD service, so if you miss recording an episode it will offer it via VOD kind of like TiVo's OnePass. Except their VOD does have forced commercials.


I just signed up for Netflix thinking I wouldn't last beyond the free trial, but alas, I'm hooked. I love it and use it a lot. It's not going anywhere. What does Hulu get you that Netflix doesn't?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I just signed up for Netflix thinking I wouldn't last beyond the free trial, but alas, I'm hooked. I love it and use it a lot. It's not going anywhere. What does Hulu get you that Netflix doesn't?


Hulu is co-owned by ABC, NBC, and FOX so it's primarily geared toward TV shows. You can watch current episodes of most shows on those networks. Plus a couple of new original shows and whatever movies they have licenses for.

You can get a monthly subscription for $7.99 but you'll have to watch commercials. You can upgrade to the commercial-free version for $11.99/month.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> You can get a monthly subscription for $7.99 but you'll have to watch commercials. You can upgrade to the commercial-free version for $11.99/month.


I could never go back to watching commercials after owning a Tivo Roamio with skipmode.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread is still going wow!
> 
> I'm caught up on EVERYTHING!


um thats not possible. show screenshot of empty tivo 

it is awkward when at family functions they ask about this and that show but i just listen and say i dont have pay tv so dont really watch anything. i also truly dont know how everyone keeps on top of things because i know they have more kids/pets/activities than me and i'm lazy and i cannot even keep up


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> um thats not possible. show screenshot of empty tivo


I shall when I get home! I do now have a Fresh Off the Boat that recorded just last night and a couple of saved animal programs....but otherwise, CLEAN!!!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I have some shows with 40-50 episodes built up.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Still catching up on so much

Still have season 2 of Fargo to watch! Soon I hope


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> I shall when I get home! I do now have a Fresh Off the Boat that recorded just last night and a couple of saved animal programs....but otherwise, CLEAN!!!


 Okay so I lied. I didn't realize TVD and Originals started back on Friday and I must have missed another FOTB. 😁


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

My DVR's been >95% full for weeks now. I twitch every time I see that number.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread is still going wow!
> 
> I'm caught up on EVERYTHING! That's what getting sick for a month will do for you.
> 
> So who missed me? Where's my shoe thread?


Welcome back! Sorry you were sick. Hope you're better now!

And yes, where is your shoe thread?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

laria said:


> I have some shows with 40-50 episodes built up.


That was me with Dexter and SOA and I finally deleted them all in a swoop then regreted doing so. Now I've finished Dexter (wtf was that finale anyhow) and I'm on S6E3 of SOA now on my computer.



Neenahboy said:


> My DVR's been >95% full for weeks now. I twitch every time I see that number.


Mine was like this forever last year. I finally started trying to watch or delete things I didn't care about. It was actually a bit freeing to delete some of it. I had things on mine sitting for years. No point.



hummingbird_206 said:


> Welcome back! Sorry you were sick. Hope you're better now!
> 
> And yes, where is your shoe thread?


Thank you! It wasn't anything serious just bad timing. I had the flu then a week later ended up with strep and an inner ear infection. It was a fun time!!

As for the shoes........I have a few new ones to show so I'm gonna go find it!!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> My DVR's been >95% full for weeks now. I twitch every time I see that number.


I dream for 95% full. 3TB drive attached to my dvr, and I'm having problems getting it more than about 3% free. And it's been 2 or 1 a lot lately. It takes an awful lot of watching when you have 3TB to make that number move one percent. I even dumped a bunch of stuff the other day that I knew I could watch via prime.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gschrock said:


> It takes an awful lot of watching when you have 3TB to make that number move one percent.


Yeah, I have a 3TB drive in my Roamio, and it seems perpetually stuck around 62%.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

gschrock said:


> I dream for 95% full. 3TB drive attached to my dvr, and I'm having problems getting it more than about 3% free. And it's been 2 or 1 a lot lately. It takes an awful lot of watching when you have 3TB to make that number move one percent. I even dumped a bunch of stuff the other day that I knew I could watch via prime.


Gee, I don't feel to bad now when I approach 20%.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> My DVR's been >95% full for weeks now. I twitch every time I see that number.


Wow, my Roamio, with a 3 TB drive, has been 98-99%, and sometimes SHOWING 100% (but it's an exaggeration) for I think literally most of a year. I put a new drive in my other Tivo, and it's in the high teens full now -- but it has MOST of my OnePasses now, and most of them are moved to HD channels (I used to record _most_ things in SD for space reasons). So basically, I'm filling that one up as I hopefully eat into the recordings on the other one.

But I purposely record more than I can watch, to have new stuff all summer.. but I still watch movies or the various new shows during the summer.. so yes, infinite storage would be good.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

finally getting around to the final episodes of 'Agent Carter' - way behind too...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so I lied. I didn't realize TVD and Originals started back on Friday and I must have missed another FOTB. 😁


oh my! one direction. hope thats KUID!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> oh my! one direction. hope thats KUID!


Okay I give, what's KUID?

Also since that screenshot I have missed a ton of shows again. Even Better Call Saul last night I just couldn't stay up.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Keep Until I Delete


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BrettStah said:


> Keep Until I Delete


Oh okay.

Anyhow..........


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the nasty habit of buying Blu Rays or DVDs of entire series to free up space (The Wire, Dexter, Californication, The Bond Collection), transfer anything without copy protection to other TiVos including all 156 eps of The Twilight Zone, and who knows when I'll have time to watch any of that. I'm over 90% on all three TiVos (6 TB total capacity), have no more affordable Blu Ray / DVD options to create more space, and am looking forward to dropping cable and relying on OTA within a few months to stop the madness (at least until I do some significant catching up). After all, there's no Fargo and no Dr. Who this fall.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I give, what's KUID?
> 
> Also since that screenshot I have missed a ton of shows again. Even Better Call Saul last night I just couldn't stay up.


my friends 11 yr old is into one direction so it was half a joke. to start a war you just have to say one of the guys names and that they arent really good and you will hear it.  they are the BEST ever of course


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Uggh. Been away from TV for over 2 weeks, came back to over 75 shows stacked up. And this from a guy who keeps up religiously with his shows. When I left, there was only one show left to watch.

And this doesn't count news shows, Jeopardy, misc documentaries, etc. Just regularly scheduled scripted shows. No streaming.

And here I am, wasting time on TCF (where there's a gazillion posts to catch up & read) instead of whittling down my Now Playing list.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> my friends 11 yr old is into one direction so it was half a joke. to start a war you just have to say one of the guys names and that they arent really good and you will hear it.  they are the BEST ever of course


Something to be said for the dedication of the 1D fandom! 

So I watched a couple of things last night! Now all that's left is 2 episodes of Fresh Off the Boat, 2 TVD, 2 Originals & 3 OUAT. I also deleted the recorded Fear the Walking Dead. I just didn't enjoy the first season and really don't imagine this is going to be any better but I'll randomly check threads and if it does I might binge it when season 2 is over. 

I'm also on episode 11 of season 6 of SOA. Getting there!!!


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Does anyone notice how the introduction of the DVR has turned tv watching into a duty/job/chore more than just something to entertain?

I keep seeing responses like: "I've got to finish watching all these shows...", "I'm so far behind...", "I don't know how I will ever catch up...".

Those are "job" type responses.

No opinion to offer here, just an observation.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I have several shows (NCIS, NCIS LA, Two Broke Girls, Blue Bloods, and probably one or two more I'm not thinking of) that have 30+ episodes built up on my TiVo. My Tivo still has over 50% space so that's not an issue. I keep thinking one day I'll get to them but that's highly unlikely. I just cant bring myself to delete them.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm super behind but I'm not really stressed out about it.  I watch a lot of the backed up stuff over the summer when there's nothing new on.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I have several shows (NCIS, NCIS LA, Two Broke Girls, Blue Bloods, and probably one or two more I'm not thinking of) that have 30+ episodes built up on my TiVo. My Tivo still has over 50% space so that's not an issue. I keep thinking one day I'll get to them but that's highly unlikely. I just cant bring myself to delete them.


None of those shows you named are worth catching up on. Go ahead and delete.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> None of those shows you named are worth catching up on. Go ahead and delete.


Ha. I'm sure that has something to do with why they are piling up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> None of those shows you named are worth catching up on. Go ahead and delete.


:up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> None of those shows you named are worth catching up on. Go ahead and delete.


WRONG.

Two Broke Girls is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

ehusen said:


> Does anyone notice how the introduction of the DVR has turned tv watching into a duty/job/chore more than just something to entertain?
> 
> I keep seeing responses like: "I've got to finish watching all these shows...", "I'm so far behind...", "I don't know how I will ever catch up...".
> 
> Those are "job" type responses.


Except that before the DVR there was no opportunity to "finish watching" a show that you missed, unless you could later buy the tapes (or the DVDs) of that series.

I want to watch _Fargo_, and I haven't started yet, so I'm 2 seasons behind, and I don't know if I will ever catch up, but I won't hate myself if it never happens. In that sense it's not a job, but more of an embarrassment of (entertainment) riches.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

ehusen said:


> Does anyone notice how the introduction of the DVR has turned tv watching into a duty/job/chore more than just something to entertain?
> 
> I keep seeing responses like: "I've got to finish watching all these shows...", "I'm so far behind...", "I don't know how I will ever catch up...".
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying. "My Shows" sometimes feels like a to-do list instead of a listing of available content.

I wish TiVo would make the show count behind show folders containing recordings a user-configurable show/hide option. If they all look like OTT shows (i.e. NO show count) it makes "My Shows" look more like a content library of your favorite programs that you'll get to eventually.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Marco said:


> Except that before the DVR there was no opportunity to "finish watching" a show that you missed, unless you could later buy the tapes (or the DVDs) of that series.


Before the DVR, I had 3 VCR's stacked in my entertainment center.
I'd swap in new tapes every other day, and add the recordings to my stack.

At one point I had a stack of tapes to watch 3 feet high (no, not exaggerating for effect)
When it came time to watch things, I'd pull the tape from the bottom, watch it, then add it back to the blank stack.

First DVR was single tuner, so that replaced one of the VCR's, 2nd dual tuner replaced another VCR, then finally had enough DVR tuners to stop recording on VHS, but it took some time to get through watching everything that had been recorded.

10 DVR tuners now, and I'm about as far behind as I was back in the VHS days.

phox


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

My DVR is usually no more than 25% full.

Once or twice per year it'll be totally empty.

I don't use it for storage.

If a show gets more than 6-7 episodes backed up, it's probably a show I don't really want to watch anyway, so I'll usually delete them all.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I try to record only what I have time to watch, but there are quite a few series unavailable via standard cable or OTA broadcasts that I'm a bit backed up on. I'm almost caught up with everything I recorded last week. I figure if I can't get to a show within a week after I record it I'll never get caught up. I actually look forward to times during the season when shows go on hiatus or they air reruns so I can get caught up. If it gets to the point where I can't catch up then I start deleting series recordings. I had every episode of Vinyl but haven't watched them. I read that the show has terrible ratings and probably won't survive so I just deleted them. I try my best to watch everything I record, but sometimes it's just a lost cause.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I try to record only what I have time to watch, but there are quite a few series unavailable via standard cable or OTA broadcasts that I'm a bit backed up on. I'm almost caught up with everything I recorded last week. I figure if I can't get to a show within a week after I record it I'll never get caught up. I actually look forward to times during the season when shows go on hiatus or they air reruns so I can get caught up. If it gets to the point where I can't catch up then I start deleting series recordings. *I had every episode of Vinyl but haven't watched them. I read that the show has terrible ratings and probably won't survive so I just deleted them.* I try my best to watch everything I record, but sometimes it's just a lost cause.


Vinyl was renewed for a second season the day after S1 premiered. Plus, it's on HBO so ratings really don't matter.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Vinyl was renewed for a second season the day after S1 premiered. Plus, it's on HBO so ratings really don't matter.


Tell that to "Togetherness." Vinyl will certainly need to do better in season 2.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I keep wanting to bring up old threads and comment! I am still catching up on SOA but reading the threads on it I see so many conflicting thoughts I wish I'd been a part of then.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Tell that to "Togetherness." Vinyl will certainly need to do better in season 2.


Obviously HBO cares if their shows are successful or not. I'm simply saying that with HBO you can't use the same ratings metrics to determine whether the show will be renewed or not. HBO's original shows are run multiple times during the week, plus they're available via HBO Go and HBO Now, so simply looking at the ratings number for the initial Sunday night airing isn't an accurate measure of whether a lot of people are watching a show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Before the DVR, I had 3 VCR's stacked in my entertainment center.
> I'd swap in new tapes every other day, and add the recordings to my stack.
> 
> At one point I had a stack of tapes to watch 3 feet high (no, not exaggerating for effect)
> ...


This was me, I've been timeshifting since the 80s. The DVR though has made it so easy that I record stuff I'm not even sure I'll like just in case. And of course you really had to watch in order the shows were recorded on the tape.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Plus, it's on HBO so ratings really don't matter.


Plus, it's on HBO Go, On Demand, HBO Now (if you have it).. While I do record John Oliver, that's mostly so I can QuickMode it.. If the streaming services had the equivalent (or better, faster) to QuickMode, I'd likely not record it at all if it was available (commercial free) through some service I already had or might use in the future.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

My parents have been here for two weeks so we're really backlogged. Plus our original backlog since hubby has been super busy and goes to bed early. Blurg.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> This was me, I've been timeshifting since the 80s. The DVR though has made it so easy that I record stuff I'm not even sure I'll like just in case. And of course you really had to watch in order the shows were recorded on the tape.


In the prehistoric VCR days, I recorded a fraction of the stuff I do now, and didn't have much trouble keeping up. Though I do remember uttering a few choice words one time when my GF and I went out on the best TV night of the week, my favorite show had part 2 of a cliffhanger - and I discovered that I'd forgotten to insert the *expletive deleted* tape!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

My Brother used to tear out the TV guide page and attach it to the tape for that night. Wow.... I could never get that organized. In fact, having a LIST of my recorded shows was the main reason I bought a DVR in the first place. When I was in my VCR phase (which lasted decades) I used to have one Tape for each day of the week. One was labeled "Monday" the next "Tuesday", etc. That was about as organized as I could force myself to be.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I used to just put post-it notes on the tape indicating what was on there and then cross things out and replace them when they got recorded over.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Remember that in the VCR days you only had standard first run series programming on the 3 networks so it was at least somewhat manageable. 

Imagine if all the cable network and premium channel original programming we have now existed back then - I don't see how anyone could keep up!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Remember that in the VCR days you only had standard first run series programming on the 3 networks so it was at least somewhat manageable.
> 
> Imagine if all the cable network and premium channel original programming we have now existed back then - I don't see how anyone could keep up!


The last few years I used a VCR cable and premiums came into play. But I TRIED to watch as much live and only record shows I wasn't going to be home for or were on the same time as other shows. But there were many shows I didn't watch because of conflicts back then. A show I would have liked but was on opposite TWO other shows I had already been involved in was The West Wing. If I had a DVR back then I would have watched it (I say every summer I'm going to go back and watch it...did watch a few episodes, but I've become an HD snob and have a hard time watching old, non HD shows).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't want to bump old threads from series that have ended but can I just say regarding SOA, I'm just watching the final season, episode 6 right now and...



Spoiler



at this point I hope Nero, his kid, Chibs and Lyla are the only ones that survive this series. Everyone else needed to be dead already.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how do you people with kids watch ANY tv? 

for the past few months ive had a new gf with a 6 year old and even with shared custody with the dad (ie we have 'free time' ) i find myself watching virtually no tv. we would never watch stuff like SVU or house of cards with her daughter around and even when she's not around, we are doing other stuff it seems. i'm glad its summer season and i literally wont even try to watch any new stuff in fall. ive watched 2 person of interest and still have many scandals to catch up on. i dont even know what other shows have been renewed but i sorta hope they were all canceled. i dont know when id watch.

to make things worse i told her that she should watch house of cards from the start (we did watch S4 ep 1 to get her a flavor for it) and i think that will take a year based on how little we watch stuff

so really...when do you watch tv? cause i got no time lol.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

newsposter said:


> so really...when do you watch tv? cause i got no time lol.


Step 1: Immediately cancel subscriptions to all local newspapers and local news websites.

Step 2: Meh - step 1 should just about do it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The best thing to do is to avoid wasting time here and get back to watching TV!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

newsposter said:


> how do you people with kids watch ANY tv?
> 
> for the past few months ive had a new gf with a 6 year old and even with shared custody with the dad (ie we have 'free time' ) i find myself watching virtually no tv. we would never watch stuff like SVU or house of cards with her daughter around and even when she's not around, we are doing other stuff it seems. i'm glad its summer season and i literally wont even try to watch any new stuff in fall. ive watched 2 person of interest and still have many scandals to catch up on. i dont even know what other shows have been renewed but i sorta hope they were all canceled. i dont know when id watch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've got a 6 and 12 year old. We get way behind in stuff. I've actually gotten to the point where I'm kind of glad when things get cancelled, and I plan on not adding new shows to the rotation. We usually can watch 1 show in an evening, starting around 9 pm. Or one hour show and a half hour show. Rarely do we watch more than that in a night. We still have one more House of Cards episode left...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

You try to binge on 3-4 one-hour shows on weekend nights.

And we stop watching the same things. He watches his shows when he had time. I watch mine when I have time. It's a nightmare if we want to watch the same thing or if I want him to watch something (right now were trying to figure out how the hell he can watch Breaking Bad--I've seen it but would watch again--but that's a huge commitment).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> how do you people with kids watch ANY tv?
> 
> for the past few months ive had a new gf with a 6 year old and even with shared custody with the dad (ie we have 'free time' ) i find myself watching virtually no tv. we would never watch stuff like SVU or house of cards with her daughter around and even when she's not around, we are doing other stuff it seems. i'm glad its summer season and i literally wont even try to watch any new stuff in fall. ive watched 2 person of interest and still have many scandals to catch up on. i dont even know what other shows have been renewed but i sorta hope they were all canceled. i dont know when id watch.
> 
> ...


The secret is early bedtime. If you let the kid stay up past 7:30 or 8 pm, you'll never have any time to yourself.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

That's why I cancelled satellite.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> The secret is early bedtime. If you let the kid stay up past 7:30 or 8 pm, you'll never have any time to yourself.


And when the kids discover coffee and grow up a bit, the secret is a second TV and a nice, sound-proofed bedroom door. Oh, and little fridge in the walk-in closet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The secret is early bedtime. If you let the kid stay up past 7:30 or 8 pm, you'll never have any time to yourself.


there's a flaw in that plan though... we always go to bed after she goes to bed.  hoping of course she stays asleep. (zootopia was NOT wise to watch last night from that perspective)

and now that its summer no way will she be in bed by 8. even my insane friend with kid bedtimes doesnt make her kids go in at 8 in summer.

i guess we have to resign ourselves to only watching when ex has her daughter or find stuff like royal pains which doesnt seem to be toooo adult.

and i was looking through my folders on my laptop and i totally forgot about billions, i stopped at ep 5 i think...sigh.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> It's a nightmare if we want to watch the same thing or if I want him to watch something...


Gee, I see no mention of "or he wants me to watch something"...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

newsposter said:


> and now that its summer no way will she be in bed by 8. even my insane friend with kid bedtimes doesnt make her kids go in at 8 in summer.


I must be a horrible person. 7:30 for my kid, even in the summer. We may let it slide if we're doing something special, but that's rare.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> Gee, I see no mention of "or he wants me to watch something"...


I typically don't like things he watches but we sometimes like the same things. He recently started Limitless and thought I'd like it. I did. But it was only one season.



David Platt said:


> I must be a horrible person. 7:30 for my kid, even in the summer. We may let it slide if we're doing something special, but that's rare.


Ditto. School year bed times are 7 and 8. Summer adds a half hour unless it's a special occasion. Weekends are an hour, same as school.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I must be a horrible person. 7:30 for my kid, even in the summer. We may let it slide if we're doing something special, but that's rare.


ill give you my friends number, she would love you. that means you dont have your kids at walmart after 9 either..another peeve of hers when she shops


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Had my 6 year old in bed at 7:30.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hefe said:


> Had my 6 year old in bed at 7:30.


That's about right for my bed time and I'm 66.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Haha, dang. My kids are 11 and 8 and during the summer we get them to bed between 9:30-10. Then we watch shows until 1am. Easy...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I have been trying to get caught up, but I have so many shows that have 15 or more episodes sitting in my NP. I may have to do some transferring off of my bolt to my 2 premieres, so when the Olympics start and I will be using the 4 tuner bolt, I will have room.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I should be clearing off my backlog now that it's summer but instead I am binge re-watching _The Gilmore Girls_.

I think I'll be ok for the Olympics, though. I am only at 64-65% full on a 3 TB drive, and I have some stuff I could dump, like _Code Black_, which I doubt I'll ever end up watching and probably will dump at some point anyway.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Haha, dang. My kids are 11 and 8 and during the summer we get them to bed between 9:30-10. Then we watch shows until 1am. Easy...


ah theres the problem. kid in bed does not mean tv time for us. until that issue is resolved i guess wont be watching much tv


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ah theres the problem. kid in bed does not mean tv time for us. until that issue is resolved i guess wont be watching much tv


When were you thinking you were going to watch tv if not when the kid was in bed?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Robin said:


> When were you thinking you were going to watch tv if not when the kid was in bed?


when she's not in the house at all

finally got through S1 of house of cards with gf. she's enjoying it and i forgot some of the good parts myself.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Figured I'd add to this instead of start a new one!

I've finally gotten around to catching up on some shows that I had dumped due to just not having room/time in my schedule. Right now I'm on The Mentalist. I've watched season 5 and 6 over the last few weeks. Hoping for input on which I should watch next. My holiday time off is drawing close to an end. 

This is what I'm looking at:

Fringe
CSI Miami
Haven
Big Bang Theory
Royal Pains
Burn Notice
Modern Family

Also I'm a bit behind on 
The Originals
The Vampire Diaries
Once Upon A Time
Walking Dead (for obvious reasons lol still can't force myself to go back to it)

Also if there are any shows you feel are a MUST to be watching that just started last fall or this fall let me know. I keep hearing people go on about Westworld?? It just doesn't sound appealing to me at all. What am I missing?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Hoping for input on which I should watch next. My holiday time off is drawing close to an end.
> 
> This is what I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Of those shows, the only ones I've seen are Fringe, Big Bang Theory and Modern Family. I absolutely loved Fringe, and would highly recommend it. Like Abrams other great shows (Lost and Alias), it features terrific acting, a fascinating and complex mythology, and some awesome music by Michael Giacchino. You also can't go wrong with either BBT or MF. They are both very funny, well done comedies. I happen to think that they have both overstayed their welcome, but I can't deny that either show can still make laugh at times.



photoshopgrl said:


> Also if there are any shows you feel are a MUST to be watching that just started last fall or this fall let me know. I keep hearing people go on about Westworld?? It just doesn't sound appealing to me at all. What am I missing?


In my opinion, Westworld is an absolute must see. It's incredibly well done in every way, and utterly compelling from start to finish. Even if you don't like the western genre, I still suggest giving it a try. If you aren't hooked after a couple episodes, then the show clearly isn't for you.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I keep hearing people go on about Westworld?? It just doesn't sound appealing to me at all. What am I missing?


Not to say that the same thing would happen, but in the above quote, you sound just like my wife did - I finally convinced her to give it a shot, and told her if she didn't like it after the 2nd or 3rd episode, then she probably wouldn't like the show, and she wound up really liking it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I love _Westworld_.  I am only a few episodes in, but it's great.

Of the original list, I have only seen _Fringe_, _Modern Family_, _Big Bang Theory_, and _CSI: Miami_. _Fringe_ is a very good show, and I also love both comedies.

While I watched all the CSI's when they were on, and did enjoy them, I'm not sure I'd recommend anyone go back and rewatch them as something to binge watch, especially Miami, which was my least favorite of the 3.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Obviously, it all depends on your tastes. Ours here are bound to be different than yours, because that's how life works. That said, I echo what the others have said, I loved Fringe, and from the list of shows, that is the ONE show I really miss, so that would be my first choice. But you have to like that type of show to get into it (I'd say if you liked Lost, and other Abrams shows, you'll like it). BBT and MF are two comedies I enjoy, but I do think they are long in the Tooth. if you like MF, watch Life in Pieces, which is better now IMO. Similar type shows, but MF stories have gotten old and LIP stories are still fresh. I liked Westworld, but I honestly don't think it's a Must See. More of a Sci-Fi show than a Western. I'd definitely watch Fringe over Westworld and circle back to it later (Fringe also will have longer seasons and thus has more episodes).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh sorry I guess I wasn't clear. The list are shows I started and never completed. I think I got through season 4 on Fringe but it sounds like that is the one I should catch up on next. 

Okay I'll give Westworld a shot.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh sorry I guess I wasn't clear. The list are shows I started and never completed. I think I got through season 4 on Fringe but it sounds like that is the one I should catch up on next.


You should definitely finish Fringe. You've only got one season left. The nice thing about Fringe is that, despite mediocre ratings, it was able to stick around long enough to fully realize its complete story arc. That's a luxury we don't get with a lot of shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> You should definitely finish Fringe. You've only got one season left. The nice thing about Fringe is that, despite mediocre ratings, it was able to stick around long enough to fully realize its complete story arc. That's a luxury we don't get with a lot of shows.


True, and it also had a very satisfying conclusion. At least to me. Fringe is on my eventual rewatch list.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> True, and it also had a very satisfying conclusion. At least to me. Fringe is on my eventual rewatch list.


Maybe I should just rewatch and then finish since there is so much I've forgotten now.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Crazy Ex Girlfriend. I was hooked from episode 1.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

burn notice and royal pains. gotta see what happens to mike on BN


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So I did none of this. 

After The Mentalist I ended up watching The Good Place and now I'm binging Brooklyn Nine Nine. I needed some comedy in my life.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So I did none of this.
> 
> After The Mentalist I ended up watching The Good Place and now I'm binging Brooklyn Nine Nine. I needed some comedy in my life.


Both excellent comedies, and among my favorites. What do you think of them so far?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly I loved The Good Place the moment it started. I like Kristen in everything she's in. 
B99 I had originally watched the pilot when it first aired and thought it was dumb so I skipped it. Since then I've seen so many gifs made of the show on Tumblr and they all seemed so funny I knew I had to go back and give it another shot. Funny enough when I did, I don't see why I didn't like it the first time. Even the pilot was good for me. I'm just at the beginning of Season 2 now. I finished the episode about the mole in the dept.


----------

